
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (February 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see:
======
tptacek
SFBA, NYC, Chicago

Matasano is always hiring application security people, and I'm always happy to
talk to systems developers who'd like to do more appsec and software security.
We're like the antistartup job: instead of sinking 1-2 years of your time into
building a single product built on a single stack, you work with hundreds of
firms unbuilding systems running on practically every stack.

<http://www.matasano.com/careers/> goes into a _lot_ of detail about our
hiring process, which people seem to like.

I'll be out in Mountain View next week if you're interested in what we do and
might want coffee.

Special offer: if you're wondering what the day-to-day of our work is and want
to learn some interesting things about breaking crypto, mail "sean" at
Matasano and Sean will send you a series of cryptographic exercises, 40+ in
total, ranging from CS101 stuff through block cipher attacks to number
theoretic crypto.

~~~
homakov
no remote? :(

~~~
ishbits
I'd probably move to work at Matasano if they thought I had something to
offer. Getting my wife to move is another story!

~~~
homakov
i would move too. but i technically cant get h1b.

------
sethbannon
Amicus (YC S12), New York City, Full Time, H1B

We're hiring developers across the stack.

Here are some interesting things we'll be working on soon at Amicus
(<http://amicushq.com/>):

\+ A realtime collaborative community environment for supporters of nonprofits
to communicate, and provide each other encouragement. This will involve
realtime javascript with node.js, socket.io, and backbone.js

\+ Machine learning and statistical analysis on demographics and how they
relate to outreach/fundraising effectiveness

\+ Open source projects, including our own in house, soon to be open sourced,
realtime Model View Presenter javascript framework with bi-directional data
binding

\+ Realtime data visualization with D3, including D3's map projection, to
create data visualizations to help nonprofitss understand the impact Amicus is
having on their organization

\+ And for lulz: A Minecraft mod/voxel.js project for devirtualizing
virtualized servers. Basically a minecraft mod that allows you to control AWS
instances by putting down/picking up blocks :-)

Sound interesting? Want to change the world for the better? Head over to
<http://jobs.amicushq.com/>

------
spicyj
Khan Academy

Mountain View, CA - full-time and intern, designers and devs

We're a non-profit whose mission is to provide a world-class education to
anyone, anywhere. We're scaling quickly. Our students answer over 2 million
math problems per day (over 950mm total so far), all generated by our open
source exercise generation framework (<https://github.com/Khan/khan-
exercises>), and our videos (now from a variety of authors including Sal) have
been viewed over 220mm times. We're tracking all that data and using it to
customize each student's experience as well as building brand-new tools like
our new programming environment (<http://ejohn.org/blog/introducing-khan-
cs/>).

We could use your help. Working for Khan Academy is one of the highest
educational impact positions you can imagine, and we've been called by Wired
one of the best places to work in Silicon Valley:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157078>.

We're hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend,
data scientist, whatever you want to call yourself.

Big plans ahead.

<https://www.khanacademy.org/careers/interns>

<https://www.khanacademy.org/careers>

~~~
madisonhamman
Ooo la la. School Implementation Manager looks nice!

------
thematt
Blue Origin (<http://www.blueorigin.com>)

Seattle, WA

We're offering the rare opportunity to work on spaceflight! We have a number
of different software related positions open, including enterprise software,
engineering software, product management, big-data, infrastructure and even
hardware stuff.

Here are some openings:

\- Software Engineer: Enterprise Systems
([http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/29631/software-
enginee...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/29631/software-engineer-
enterprise-systems-blue-origin))

\- Software Engineer: Engineering Tools
([http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/29452/software-
enginee...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/29452/software-engineer-
engineering-tools-development-blue-origin))

\- Technical Product Manager
([http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/29628/technical-
produc...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/29628/technical-product-
manager-blue-origin))

\- Senior Build Engineer ([http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/29625/senior-
build-eng...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/29625/senior-build-
engineer-blue-origin))

\- Avionics Engineer ([http://www.blueorigin.com/careers/careers-avionics-
engineer....](http://www.blueorigin.com/careers/careers-avionics-
engineer.html))

These are some great opportunities for which we'd love to add some ambitious
hackers to our ranks. Each job has it's own particular set of requirements, so
check them out.

We have more than just what's posted, so please send us your resume if you're
at all interested in what we're working on. Email: jobs@blueorigin.com

~~~
peacemaker
Building spaceships, now there's a real job! I'd LOVE to get into something
like this.

~~~
rdl
Indeed, if I weren't doing an IT tech startup of my own, it would be hard not
to jump at rockets, space, nuclear energy, robots, etc.

------
whit537
Gittip - <https://www.gittip.com/> \- remote

We're an open company that's turning the economy inside out. Our product
centers on small, weekly, anonymous, cash gifts to people you love and are
inspired by.

Gittip launched 7 months ago with a single founder and has bootstrapped to
about 600 active users moving about $1,500 per week. The concept has legs and
now we're assembling a team to take it as far as we can. We started recruiting
four weeks ago and have already added a dozen core contributors.

Gittip is funded on Gittip. Full-fledged employees receive no salary (per the
definition of an open company) and have access to restricted resources such as
production data, customer service accounts, etc.

Contact: Chad Whitacre - chad@zetaweb.com, @whit537, +1-412-925-4220,
irc.freenode.net/#gittip

Thanks! :^)

More info:

"Design Gittip" <http://blog.gittip.com/post/41348666944/design-gittip>

"Gittip is Hiring" <http://blog.gittip.com/post/39687487576/gittip-is-hiring>

"The First Open Company" [http://blog.gittip.com/post/26350459746/the-first-
open-compa...](http://blog.gittip.com/post/26350459746/the-first-open-company)

~~~
greyboy
Just a heads up, in your 'Gittip is Hiring' post, the 'README' link goes to
the old repo and the 'new issue' link 404s.

~~~
whit537
D'oh, sorry! Thanks for the heads up!

I just created a new "hr" repo in the "zetaweb" org on GitHub (technically
it's Zeta Design & Development, LLC that is the open company, and Gittip is
the product). Here's the updated application link:

<https://github.com/zetaweb/hr/issues/new>

------
josh2600
2600hz is hiring in San Francisco (and remote). Accepting H1B candidates who
meet the requirements below.

We're building an operating system for telecom and we're looking for people
that love Erlang and/or are willing to learn.

Our stack is:

* Kamailio at the border

* Freeswitch as the media engine

* our Erlang logic layer

* rabbitMQ

* couchDB

We are also very active in the hardware worlds.

Working at 2600hz will be the most fun and hopefully the biggest challenge
you've faced so far. Telecom is a big problem and we're fixing it (did I
mention we're open-source?).

Benefits:

 _health/dental/vision

_ competitve salary

 _potential equity depending on skill level

_ challenging work environment

 _dog friendly

_ the coolest/nicest coworkers on the planet.

If this is interesting email j[at]2600hz[dot]com.

~~~
pc86
Might want to edit your post (if you're still able) to include location and if
you're accepting remote or H1B, etc.

~~~
josh2600
Edited! Thank you sir!!

------
dman
Enthought - Austin TX, NYC, London, Cambridge, Mumbai

==============================================

Work with Python hackers building next generation Python development tools.
Help create next generation IDE's, UI frameworks and data analysis platforms
for Python.

Among other things we are looking for a Lead Web Services Developer to build
the services serving our IDE. Additional information is available about this
position at:

[http://www.enthought.com/company/lead_web_services_developer...](http://www.enthought.com/company/lead_web_services_developer.php)

We also have multiple openings for Senior Software Developers focusing on Data
Analysis. You could come into this role from various different backgrounds

1) Computer Graphics - past background in interactively visualizing large
amounts of data.

2) Data analysis - past background in using machine learning / statistics to
draw inferences from large amounts of data.

3) Writing fast software - If you are well versed in the art of getting
maximal performance out of your code and are strong in C / C++.

4) Python Wizard - If you know all things Python and have written large scale
software in Python.

Additional information about this position is available at:

<http://www.enthought.com/company/sr_sw_developer.php>

Please contact me at dsharma at enthought dot com if you have any questions. I
work as a Software Developer here and would be happy to talk about our tech
stack and any other questions you might have.

~~~
dspeyer
These seem to be in Austin. Are there similar openings in your NYC office?

~~~
dman
Yes - most projects we run are geographically distributed. So if you find a
project where the team and you are passionate about each other then there is a
lot of flexibility on which office you work out of.

------
pbiggar
SF or REMOTE fulltime (near pacific time) CircleCI: designers, frontend,
backend engineers.

At CircleCI (<https://circleci.com>), we're building Heroku for Continuous
Integration. We have traction and revenue. Our customers love us, because we
move quickly and provide amazing support. All employees talk to customers and
are on support rotation.

We eat our own dogfood, DevOps, A/B test, do Continuous Deployment and
Customer Development.

We're looking for: designers that can write HTML & CSS, Frontend Engineers and
Backend Engineers.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook, and the culture at
GitHub, Stripe, etc. SF-local employees have catered lunch every day.

The frontend is a fat javascript client, using HamlCoffee, Less and Knockout.
We have a lot of interesting design and data-visualization problems that need
to be solved.

The backend is written in Clojure. Backend engineers should know Clojure or
another 'weird' language (Haskell, Scala, Scheme, etc), and Linux Devops (C
compilation model, make, packaging).

Contact us at jobs@circleci.com. Include samples of awesome stuff you've done.

~~~
sogen
Hi Paul, JTLYK your website with JS off won't load.

~~~
pbiggar
Indeed it won't. We rely pretty heavily on JS, in particular for real-time
updates to builds, and so the entire front-end is one big JS app.

That said, we should add some text to at least pitch people to whitelist us,
but it hasn't been that high a priority just yet.

------
AdamGibbins
Boston, MA. TIM Group (previously youDevise) are hiring a Senior Linux
Sysadmin.

We're a 100 person market leading financial software firm with offices in
Boston, New York, London and Hong Kong. Rated one of the fastest growing tech
companies in the UK by The Sunday Times
([http://www.fasttrack.co.uk/fasttrack/leagues/dbtechDetails.a...](http://www.fasttrack.co.uk/fasttrack/leagues/dbtechDetails.asp?siteID=3&compID=3219&yr=2012)).

We're a continually iterating self managed team doing awesome things with
Puppet, MCollective, Ruby, Graphite, Logstash, KVM, MySQL, MongoDB, JVMs and
continuous deployments.

We'd love to talk to you, please get in contact with any questions.

[http://www.timgroup.com/careers/current-vacancies/system-
adm...](http://www.timgroup.com/careers/current-vacancies/system-
administrator-linux)

------
kloncks
Ribbon (<https://www.ribbon.co>) is hiring. Full time in San Francisco. No
remote. Front-end Developers, Designers, Rails Devs.

Looking to add to our team of five. Ribbon is building a frictionless payments
and ecommerce platform that does the transaction wherever the buyer is.
Imagine purchasing an item without leaving Facebook, or buying directly from
within the Twitter stream, or through email. That's what we're building for
consumers, businesses and developers in an elegant way with a huge focus on
design. Looking for someone excited at the stage we're at: dealing with first
customers, ramping up traction, figuring out new product direction and
features - and also excited about the challenges we'll face, like making
payments simplified for consumers and dealing with huge technical issues with
fraud and building payments infrastructure.

We went through AngelPad in the fall and raised a big seed round from great
investors. Awesome office in San Francisco, penthouse floor with views of twin
peaks and the ballpark in soma.

\- Some recent press coverage for more details:
<http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/ribbon-a-bit-ly-with-paymen...>.
<http://gigaom.com/2012/11/20/shopping-everywhere-ribbon-turn...>.

Contact jobs@ribbon.co if interested.

------
nrh
Spotify, NYC and Stockholm, for...lots of stuff!

\- Backend Engineers: Improve our ad systems and enable better, more relevant
targeting. Build and scale our backends.

\- Frontend Web Developers: Mine, aggregate and visualize complex data. Engage
users and optimize front-end experiences. Build advertising platforms and
tools.

\- Web Developer Team Lead: Build and lead a team of web engineers to create
the next generation of Spotify experiences

\- Machine Learning: Improve our music recommendations, mine those datasets!

\- Mobile (iOS and Android): I heard something about 1B smartphones by 2015.

\- Mobile Team Lead

\- Backend Infrastructure: Build the stuff that the guys building the stuff
are building it with; Storage, high-performance messaging, service
registration and discovery.

\- Lots of things not-mentioned (<http://www.spotify.com/se/jobs/>)

On the backend, we have an (extremely) service-oriented architecture written
primarily in Python and Java with smatterings of C++ and others thrown in.
Storage is Postgres or Cassandra. Messaging is zmq and protobuf and a few
other interesting things.

On the frontend, we do hybrid native+CEF for most platforms.

Our website gets a lot of oohs and aahs for being a particularly good example
of parallax scrolling.

We're looking for experienced developers, no junior roles, sorry. Apply on the
website, but mention HN and get bumped to the top of the resume pile!

~~~
parbo
The Gothenburg office is also hiring, if you prefer the west coast of Sweden!

~~~
jlarsson
Which jobs are open in Gothenburg? I can't see any on the Spotify website.

------
ig1
A bit of advice for job posters: include a link to your homepage, it makes it
much easier for job seekers to check you out.

------
lloyddobbler
FullContact - Denver, CO

Looking for a Senior AWS System Admin/DevOps Engineer and an Integration
Product Manager.

\-----------

About Us:

We’re solving the world’s contact information problem. As we like to say: “If
you’ve got an address book, you’ve got an address book problem.” Most people
have duplicate, partial, and out-of-date contacts - and they’re scattered
everywhere. It’s a mess. Businesses have the same problem, but it’s actually
worse when you consider that a company has a bunch of employees, CRMs,
Marketing Automation systems, Billing platforms, Help Desk applications.

As Dropbox did for files and Evernote did for notes - FullContact is doing the
same for contacts. And we’re providing it to Individuals, Businesses and
Developers.

We were a TechStars Boulder 2011 company. We’re lean, mean and funded by
Foundry Group, Tango Group and awesome investors like Brad Feld, David Cohen,
Dave McClure, Howard Lindzon and Eric Norlin.

\-----------

Some of the Perks:

\- Competitive salary based on experience

\- Generous stock options

\- 100% paid Medical, Dental and Vision for you as well as Spouse or Family
coverage for less than $125 per month.

\- 10 paid holidays

\- 15 days paid personal leave

\- Paid, PAID vacation: in addition to paid personal leave, once a year we’ll
actually PAY you $7500 to take an awesome vacation! (Yes, you read that right.
More info: <http://ful.lc/11p4NOa>)

\- Free Eco Pass

\- Free Downtown Denver Parking

\- Opportunity to attend industry events and conferences

\- Stocked Fridge, Coffee, and Snacks

\- Lots and lots of free Beer

\-----------

If you're local to Denver and interested in tackling big problems in the
contact management space, we want to talk to you. Get more info and apply
here: <http://ful.lc/YoVtoE>.

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 4mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with $1.6mm in funding some of the biggest
names in the valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch
Kapor...), and we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all
time. Paul Graham invested in us, but we didn't do YC.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to
change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------  
    
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
      --------------------------    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:
<http://www.classdojo.com/jobs>

We are looking for:

    
    
      * Full Stack Engineer
    
      * Front-end Engineer    

If you think you're a good developer but don't fit into those buckets, get in
touch anyway.

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Palo
Alto, Los Angeles, and Shanghai. Remote work is possible for exceptional
candidates who are US citizens and living in the US ('exceptional' meaning you
are a great engineer and have lots of machine learning/data
extraction/NLP/etc. experience that is relevant to what we do).

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider that enables
developers, startups, and big companies to focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition. We have a terrific team that is still fairly small and an
incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of Applied Semantics (which
was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has venture funding from
Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include Facebook, Yelp,
Foursquare, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and get things done, but
you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP,
algorithm design, or Hadoop. Our LA office is our headquarters and our new
Palo Alto office is still small, so new hires would have a huge impact on the
culture there.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

~~~
odoood
Any link for job postings in Shanghai?

------
pandemicsyn
Rackspace Cloud Files - San Antonio/Austin/San Francisco/Remote

Cloud Files is Rackspace's OpenStack Swift powered scalable cloud object
store. It handles billions of requests every month, stores petabytes of data,
spans across hundreds of servers, and is deployed across multiple data
centers.

We're growing exponentially so my team's looking to add another Ops engineer
to help handle some of the load. If you come hack with us you'll own a core
piece of Rackspace's cloud infrastructure. In the morning you might work on
release automation, and in the afternoon you might be performance testing a
shipment of the latest and greatest SSD's. There's huge opportunities to make
a meaningful impact on the product in whatever your area of expertise is.

You should come hack with us!

DevOps/Ops Engineer - <http://rfer.us/RAXoex2zD>

------
fortawesome
Boston | Full-Time | Kyruus | <http://kyru.us>

Hi. I'm Dave Gandy. I'm the lead product designer at Kyruus. I wake up every
single day excited about my job. Why? _Kyruus is going to change healthcare._
No exaggeration.

Kyruus is a well-funded, big data healthcare startup in Boston. We believe
that the right data at the right time can help doctors make better decisions.
_We believe data can save lives._

WHAT I LOVE ABOUT KYRUUS:

\- Product design. From the top of the organization, Kyruus is committed to
product design done right. It's awesome.

\- Purpose. Every day, I get to help make the world a better place – a little
at a time.

\- People. I work with some of the best people I've ever met. More than just
smart people. Good people.

 _Kyruus needs good people._ Specifically, a UI/UX developer to join the
design team. Come work with me.

ABOUT YOU

\- You think users should drive how things are designed.

\- You think design should drive what gets built.

\- You love the intersection between art and technology.

\- You often start designing on paper.

\- You like to prototype directly in HTML & CSS with a dash of JS.

\- You know the difference between UI and UX.

\- You'd describe yourself mostly as a UI designer.

\- Programmers think you're a designer. Designers think you're a programmer.

\- You have a GitHub repository. You might have even contributed to an open-
source project or two.

\- You have examples of websites you've designed.

SOUND INTERESTING? Feel free to contact me directly. I look forward to meeting
you.

Dave Gandy - dgandy@kyru.us

Lead Product Designer, Kyruus - <http://kyruus.com/careers>

Creator & Maintainer, Font Awesome - <http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-
Awesome/>

~~~
jonsherrard
"Programmers think you're a designer. Designers think you're a programmer."

"Is the new person a fellow Programmer?" "Nah their code is really awful, they
must be a Designer."

"Is the new person a fellow Designer?" "I don't think so, everything I've seen
is awful, must be a Programmer."

------
jshen
Los Angeles, CA (Glendale)

Disney Interactive, we work on <http://disney.com>

We're hiring developers across our whole stack and at all levels of
experience. We use a mix of Ruby on Rails, heavy client side javascript with
backbone, and Java for our search a data needs (solr, hadoop, etc).

If interested email me at jay.donnell@disney.com

------
frisco
Transcriptic: Core Developer

Menlo Park, CA

Transcriptic is the "Amazon Web Services" for life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

We're looking for highly talented full-stack web developers as well as
combined background EE/CS engineers for automation integration and
development. Experience reverse engineering USB based protocols is a plus.

We're a very small startup (you'd be #4), but well funded and have customers.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a really
small, all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

A biology background is preferred but not strictly necessary for outstanding
people. The codebase is mostly Ruby and Scala, with some Python.

max at transcriptic.com

<https://www.transcriptic.com/>

------
dubisaweapon
Two Sigma (SoHo, NYC) - Full Time, Intern, H1B

Did you know there's a company based in New York City that has enough
technology to be considered among the world's Top 250 supercomputing sites?
One that imports over 5TB of data every single day, and has alumni from
Google, Intel, and Microsoft?

You might think I'm talking about some stealth-mode startup, but I'm talking
about where I work: Two Sigma Investments. At our core, we're a technology
company applying our talents to the domain of finance. We've created a system
that combines artificial intelligence and keen human insight — a system that's
constantly improving and advancing.

We're looking for a diverse set of technologists to join our team. Our
challenges require mastery of areas such as kernel level development, machine
learning, and distributed systems. Our team includes a Unix Lifetime
Achievement winner, Putnam medalists, ACM Programming competition finalists,
and International Mathematics Olympiad medalists. We are proud of our
individual pedigrees, but even prouder of our teamwork.

We tend to hire people with at least a bachelor’s degree in a technical or
quantitative field and experience with C or languages that target the JVM, but
we are open-minded in our search for critical thinkers who are passionate
about technology. We analyze the data-rich domain of finance, but financial
experience is not a requirement. We hope to hear from you!

Dave Hahn dave.hahn@twosigma.com

For a full list of current openings, please visit:
<http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html>

------
alexschiff
Fetchnotes (TechStars Boston Fall 2012) is hiring a front-end engineer, a lead
designer and a metrics engineer in Cambridge, MA.

Our mission is to make productivity as simple as a tweet. We help people keep
track of what they need to do the same way their brain works - like a Twitter
for the inside of your mind. What makes us really unique, though, is that we
actually help you get things done too. You can see some of our press and
details on job offerings on our AngelList: angel.co/fetchnotes

We're a small team tackling a universal problem that has yet to be solved
despite a plethora of attempts. If you enjoy that kind of challenge, you'll
fit right in. Some things that makes us unique:

-Our mobile apps are all HTML5 using Trigger.io, so you can use your web skills to create awesome mobile experiences

-No one in our 4 person company ever graduated college

-We are a TechStars-backed company, which means you have access to one of the widest entrepreneurial networks on the planet.

-We raised a year’s worth of server costs by singing karaoke to our users. We also rick-rolled 10,000 of them. Seriously. Google “Fetchnotes karaoke.”

-We have a tournament ranked table tennis player, he’ll beat you with his tiny paddle, “the Humiliator.”

-We like standing desks, internet cats, and scotch.

-We also have an engineer that wears those toe shoes.

Our super jenk jobs descriptions page: <http://bit.ly/11oRqgX>. Can you tell
we need a designer? ;)

You can also reach out by email to alex@fetchnotes.com.

------
SendGrid
Anaheim, CA (That's right! Orange County or the OC) or Boulder/Denver, CO
(full-time)

SendGrid <http://www.sendgrid.com>

\-------------------------------------

We've revolutionized the cloud-based transactional email space by efficiently
powering the infrastructure for tens of thousands of companies that rely on us
to send millions of emails every day. We have been growing really fast since
launching in 2009, and we want you to be part of the awesome company we are
building.

\-------------------------------------

All Jobs - <http://sendgrid.com/careers.html>

Software Engineer (multiple teams) -
[http://sendgrid.com/careers/job.html?id=8a42a12b3c1d85fb013c...](http://sendgrid.com/careers/job.html?id=8a42a12b3c1d85fb013c20cfd6805e74)

DevOps Engineer -
[http://sendgrid.com/careers/job.html?id=8ad8dbd138d2529b0138...](http://sendgrid.com/careers/job.html?id=8ad8dbd138d2529b0138e4a9351e7980)

SDET -
[http://sendgrid.com/careers/job.html?id=8a42a12b35ce05670135...](http://sendgrid.com/careers/job.html?id=8a42a12b35ce05670135d0582c855129)

Sr. Linux Engineer -
[http://sendgrid.com/careers/job.html?id=8a42a12b3a4027c0013a...](http://sendgrid.com/careers/job.html?id=8a42a12b3a4027c0013a4bda2afc6203)

UI/UX Designer -
[http://sendgrid.com/careers/job.html?id=8a42a12b3c34506f013c...](http://sendgrid.com/careers/job.html?id=8a42a12b3c34506f013c4ecf3f5854bc)

~~~
adient
I'd be interested to hear why you've created a separate "devops" position in
addition to the linux engineer. Do you actually have a separate team you call
"devops"? If so, how does this relate to the concepts of DevOps other than in
name?

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Full Time - Early-stage (0.5-2+% equity)

Looking for engineers in the following areas:

    
    
      * JavaScript (Backbone.js, node.js) - development in the frontend,
          backend, or both
      * Mobile (iOS) - lead development of our native mobile platform
      * Search / Data Scientist - classification algorithms, 
          search (e.g., ElasticSearch), NLP
    

\---

About us: we're changing the way people search and interact with online
services in a way that's more more usable, efficient, and social (e.g., no
more having ten browser tabs open to assemble the information you need). We do
this through unique UX/UI combined with search, machine learning, big data,
and other fun technologies.

We've been in stealth while we focus on building. We're funded by many notable
investors (people on the boards of Yelp, Yahoo, Dropbox, etc.).

We're all engineers (MIT, Cornell, Microsoft, Zynga...) If you're looking to
get into an earlier stage startup that solves complex problems, then come find
out what we're up to. Our office is near AT&T Park.

Email us: jobs@vurb.com - please include your LinkedIn / GitHub profiles and a
short blurb on what you're interested in and looking for in a startup
experience - also check out vurb.com/jobs

------
stouset
OneLogin - San Francisco, CA

We're looking for a devops engineer and another Ruby developer to join our
team.

For the devops position, we want somebody who will be capable of planning,
building out, automating, monitoring, and updating our entire backend
infrastructure. Since we handle passwords and run authentication
infrastructure for our clients, we have extremely high uptime and security
requirements for a company of our size. So we're looking for someone who is
knowledgeable about security, redundancy, and high availability techniques.
We're looking to do a complete overhaul of our backend infrastructure, and
this is your opportunity to design and implement a system the way you know
best.

Also, we're always looking for talented Ruby developers. Most of our
application runs on Rails, but a solid foundation in non-Rails Ruby is highly
desired. Familiarity with security in general, Rails' security guidelines in
particular, and writing polished, tested code are high on our list of desired
traits.

Email me directly at `stephen.touset@onelogin.com` if you're interested in
applying. We're offering great pay commensurate with talent, full benefits
(including a kickass healthcare plan), and relocation to the bay area.

------
caetie-akvo
Dev Ops Engineer - Akvo Foundation - Amsterdam, London, Stockholm, or REMOTE
at UTC -5 to UTC +2

<http://www.akvo.org/>

To apply for this position, send your resume and a brief cover note to
caetie@akvo.org.

Akvo seeks an experienced software development operations engineer to join our
team and help us grow as we maintain and improve our core software products,
Akvo RSR, Akvo FLOW and Akvo Openaid. You will be responsible for maintaining
and evolving our cloud and SaaS infrastructure (eg servers, VMs and
databases). We will also look to you to explore and recommend new technologies
to help our team maintain and grow our infrastructure to respond to increasing
demand for our products.

Core skills required: maintaining VMs, provisioning frameworks (eg Puppet,
Chef, Salt), Linux.

Desired experience: maintaining cloud infrastructure, Java/Python, open source
projects, integration projects, managing migrations, working in remote and
distributed team.

Our tech team is spread across several hubs, including Amsterdam, Stockholm,
London, and Washington DC. You could work from one of these locations, or
remotely from a home office. You must live in a time zone between UTC -5 to
UTC +2 (East Coast United States to Eastern Europe) and speak fluent English.

Akvo is a small non-profit foundation with a big mission. We create open
source web and mobile software, and build networks of skilled partners that
can change the way development aid is allocated and reported. This is
important, because it improves the way projects are implemented in some of the
poorest parts of the world, making them more effective, efficient, sustainable
and visible.

------
stevem-newrelic
New Relic - Portland OR/Seattle WA/San Francisco CA
(<http://newrelic.com/jobs>)

We make the best application performance monitoring solution, and deliver the
only serious SaaS APM. >30K users can't be wrong. It gives deep visibility in
production apps running on Ruby, PHP, Python, Java, and .NET (with more
platforms on the way). Making it easy for our users, however, is hard work for
us. Our answer is to hire top notch people, give them whatever they need, and
turn them loose to solve tough problems.

We're looking for a number of technical positions (check out the Jobs page),
including engineers with skills in Ruby, Node, Python, C, PHP, .NET (to name a
few). H1-Bs welcome.

We also take our company culture seriously -- Best Place to Work and all that,
of course. But we also provide an unusual and exciting development
environment, one where managers are working to enable developers, not the
other way around.

More about us: www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZL7mMI-CKU
<http://newrelic.com/nerdlife>

Come take a look at our jobs. <http://newrelic.com/jobs>

------
lorax
3M Healthcare Information Systems, Bethesda, MD

Java Engineer,

Machine Learning Engineer,

NLP Engineer

We are building a medical NLP engine to extract medical facts from medical
records and assign codes (ICD, CPT, etc). The engine is written in Java using
a UIMA pipeline. You will get to research, develop, and implement machine
learning and nlp techniques to enhance 3M's clinical NLP platform.

<http://jobs.3m.com/search?q=bethesda>

------
e1ven
Waltham, Ma - (Near Boston)

SavingStar is a startup on 128, and we've built a fully digital grocery
eCoupon service which works at over 24,000 stores.

We're growing and doing cool things, but we need your help.

We have two reqs open right now (which I posted below) - Feel free to email
our official jobs mailing list (jobs@savingstar.com) or me personally
(cdavis@savingstar.com) if you have any questions, or want to know more ;)

\-- Java/Scala Software Engineer

Design and implement Java and Scala software solutions, both web-based and
stand alone Design database schemas and analyze/tune database queries
Production support and troubleshooting Requirements

Deep knowledge of the core Java and JEE APIs Experience with most of the
following frameworks: Hibernate, Spring, Maven, JUnit/TestNG Bonus Points

Experience with Oracle RDBMS Experience with NoSQL databases such as MongoDB
Experience with batch processing Experience with Ruby Experience with message
driven architectures

\---

QA Engineer

Requirements:

Solid grasp of computer science fundamentals Experience building complex test
automation frameworks (Java, Ruby) Strong SQL experience Comfortable working
in a Unix based environment (Mac OSX and Linux) Participate in the full
software development life cycle, from requirements to test case creation to
production support and troubleshooting Able to work in a fast-paced, startup
environment Nice To Have:

Experience with Selenium 2 Webdriver (Java) Hands on experience with git
Experience with “NoSQL” databases (MongoDB a plus) Computer science degree or
equivalent Working knowledge of Continuous Integration Platforms (Jenkins)

------
ptg180
Sparked

San Francisco, CA (SOMA)

We're hiring front-end engineers at Sparked!

We're a crowdsourcing platform that uses social networking mechanics to unlock
the assets of a company to the benefit of customers, employees, community, and
the bottom line. Our products are being used by companies and organizations
like Linkedin, Genentech, Microsoft, the US State Department… and the list
goes on. We are profitable and looking to hire!

The key things that we're looking for:

* Masterful HTML/CSS/JS skills

* Strong Design Sensibilities

* Familiarity with PHP and the MVC architecture

* Comfort with the Agile methodology

* Mobile Development Experience

We're looking for people who are ready and willing to take creative freedom
and run with it- you'll be able to work on everything from mobile web
development to sweet d3.js wrangling and everything in between.

We provide competitive salaries, equity, health/dental/vision coverage,
flexible work schedules, and lots of free beer!

If you're interested, but don't think that you'd call yourself a front-end
developer, feel free to get in touch too- especially if you have an interest
in python, machine learning and scaling big systems. We've got big things in
store!

Feel free to drop a line to me at patrick@sparked.com!

------
rohamg
Vancouver, BC (or remote)

Axiom Zen is always looking for sharp, talented, and experienced people to
join our fast-growing team. Most of us are in Vancouver or San Francisco.
Ideal candidates are comfortable working with a small and fast-paced team,
taking on significant responsibilities, and pushing the boundaries of what's
possible with code.

We're looking for folks in the following roles:

* Software Engineer, Javascript (node), Ruby, others

* Mobile Engineer, iOS

* Frontend Developer, HTML5/CSS3/JS

* System Administrator, experienced Devops

* Data engineer, machine learning/NLP/analytics

* Product/Project Managers, must rock (CS preferred)

* Design/UI-UX super stars

* Recruiting coordinator / Talent scout / Studio Manager (engineering or PM background preferred)

Axiom Zen is an idea catalyst. We focus on shipping products that are
commercially exciting or socially essential, and practice an end-to-end
approach, carrying each concept from ideation to production to market launch
and beyond.

We're in quiet mode. If you're interested in learning more please shoot us an
email with your information, links to relevant online profiles, and a short
description of the kind of opportunity you're looking for. Email
info@axiomzen.co

~~~
snorrish
FYI, the provided email address does not work.

------
nathanhammond
Ally Financial (<http://www.ally.com>) Charlotte, NC (Full time, on-site,
relocation possibly available)

Our current online banking platforms (yes, plural) are hosted third-party
solutions. We're building it in-house from scratch to be an API-driven JS MVC
(Ember) application for cross-platform deployment.

This is where you come in: we're looking for a few developers who want to be a
part of building something right the first time. The team building this is
currently just me and two other people and we will be building everything
forward of API consumption (UI dev, testing, & deployment across any
imaginable platform). We'll be working with PhoneGap, Swagger,
HTML/Handlebars, CSS/Compass/SCSS, JS, Ember, PhoneGap, Chef, Selenium,
Mixpanel, Optimizely, and/or whatever other tools are right for the job
(little is set in stone, we're in the prototype phase of the project). There
are lots of jobs in other segments as well.

If you're interested, get in touch! nathan.hammond@ally.com

------
dannyroberts1
Cambridge, MA

Dimagi

Role: Engineer/Adventurer/Do-Gooder

At Dimagi, your work can take you literally anywhere. We're looking for
talented, adventurous coders to dive in to one of our core mobile health
platforms already affecting hundreds of the world's poor and underserved. Our
team of top-notch coders has on-site experience in over 20 countries covering
East Africa, Central Asia, South America, and the Indian subcontinent, and
travel is an important part of every developer's experience. Dimagi's
prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction over the
bottom line makes Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine place to
work, and keeps us all honest about what we're in it for.

<http://www.dimagi.com/careers>

You can also read about our company's recent month in Brazil here:
[http://www.inc.com/magazine/201210/adam-bluestein/letting-
em...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201210/adam-bluestein/letting-employees-
work-remotely-pays-off.html)

------
vietor
Cielo24, Santa Barbara, California. Office in downtown Santa Barbara.

We build crowd/machine hybrid systems, currently focusing on media captioning
solutions and seeing significant penetration and revenue in the online
education vertical. You've never heard of us, but you've probably seen our
work if you've looked at online education media.

We're looking for: Python backend developer(s)
(Django/RabbitMQ/Celery/Postgres stack), building both workflow management
systems, including operational dashboards and analytics, and backend ASR and
machine learning based text recommendation systems.

Web frontend developer(s) for basic HTML5/JQuery/Bootstrap type sites, and
custom HTML5 based work tools (for example, our video caption editor).

INTERN: Dev internet with strong enthusiasm for python or web frontend
development. Analytics intern who would like to help develop quality metrics,
and analyze output quality from various workflows, ASR engines, and other
partners.

<http://www.cielo24.com>

Email: jobs@cielo24.com

------
jasonvolpe
Chattanooga, TN - Full-Time, Part-Time/Contract, Remote OK - Campus Bellhops

Campus Bellhops is expanding from 8 to 90 schools this year, providing flat-
rate moving services for college communities. The service is powered by
college students who select work from our job board for part-time income and
to start developing a professional track record of success. After testing in
small markets last year, we are fully-funded and rebuilding the operations
from ground zero. (If you visit our site, you will see the old one.) We are
currently housed at the Lamp Post Group (venture incubator) under great
mentorship and with a handful of other exciting startups in the beautiful
Chattanooga, TN. Chattanooga was the first city in the US to have gigabit
Internet.

I am the sole developer on the project, and I am looking for a partner to
either serve as a strong generalist or take over front-end, back-end, or
mobile. Strong sysadmin skills preferred.

Please contact me at jason@campusbellhops.com if you are interested.

------
joshmaker
The Atlantic, Washington DC, full time on-site designer and devs

We work in a fast paced continuous deployment environment on three main
websites – TheAtlantic.com, TheAtlanticWire.com, and TheAtlanticCities.com.
With 20 million monthly unique visitors across the three sites, this is a
chance to work on high profile websites with a track record of sustained
growth.

LAMP/Python Developer:
[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=ATLANTICMEDIA&cws=40&rid=1317)

Web Designer:
[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=ATLANTICMEDIA&cws=40&rid=1403)

Senior Systems Administrator:
[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=ATLANTICMEDIA&cws=40&rid=1398)

------
wahnfrieden
New York City - full-time

Canvas Networks (USV Funded) is looking for an iOS tech lead to join a small,
close team building the rich-media community platform of the future. We’re
working on some new innovations in mobile, and we want someone to help us
build it. This is a lead iOS engineer position for you to grow into as we grow
our iOS efforts.

To help us iterate and continue momentum, we practice continuous deployment to
the extent possible, which presents some unique challenges with native
Objective-C / Cocoa apps. On our backend servers, we ship twenty times a day –
Apple makes things more complex but it’s a spectrum we’re interested in
improving.

Free lunch, flexible hours, one of the biggest arcades in Manhattan (3
cabinets!), competitive salary and full benefits (health, dental, vision),
take-what-you-want vacation.

Our office is in Union Square, Manhattan. If you don’t live in New York City,
we’ll pay to fix that.

Shoot an email to jobs@canv.as with your resume, portfolio, and github if you
have one.

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are welcome

Scribd (social publishing & eBooks, top 100 website) is hiring talented
hackers and other technical people for a broad range of technologies.

We've hired THREE full-time people and numerous interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads, including a one just last month ... it really works!!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (we recently switched to Coffeescript and are loving it)

* iOS

* Android

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations

* Back-end problems: scalability, web crawling, big data, analytics

* DevOps and web infrastructure

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience. We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office
environment (go-karts + a zipline!). We've got flexible hours, a very
engineer-driven company culture, and a really terrific team.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

We're working on a big new product launch now that we're really excited about.
If you're interested in eBooks, I'd love to tell you about it.

Generally we're looking for full-time and INTERN hires (junior year or older)
who want to move to SF. H1B and relocation are no problem.

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

------
JangoSteve
Ann Arbor, MI -- Full time, REMOTE is cool (though we have a cool office too)

We help people build their startups. We work with early-stage startups to help
refine their idea, whittle it down to an MVP, and then we build that. We try
to do that quickly and efficiently, because then, the real work starts; and we
are there for the startup to support, guide, and iterate.

We love open source and working with startups. We're primarily Ruby (Sinatra,
Rails, EventMachine), JavaScript (front-end and back-end), and HTML5, and more
recently native development.

We're currently looking to bring another great developer into the team.

Our old site is pretty outdated and under active re-design/development, so
check out our not-yet-launched new site: <http://new.alfajango.com>

We also have an open-source site for our OSS projects:
<http://opensource.alfajango.com>

------
mikepk
Smarterer Boston, MA - full-time and intern, devs

You want a position in the core tech team of a startup, one of the first three
or four brave souls. You want to work on all maner of tech challenges,
whatever it takes to make awesome products. You're low ego, but both
opinionated and passionate about products and technology.

We're small but growing. We're funded by Google Ventures and True. Our
technology and opportunity could change a lot of people's lives. We're trying
to make a dent in the universe. We have fun and we're a little weird. :)

We're looking for versatile tech people who like to build web apps, especially
if they have Python experience.

Job description: <http://smarterer.com/blog/jobs/web-programmer-developer/>

interested? you can email me at mikepk@smarterer.com

------
jacobdehart
Chicago, IL - Picturelife

<https://picturelife.com>

Hey I'm Jacob, one of the founders of Threadless. My new project, Picturelife,
is hiring all sorts of smart people. Picturelife is a service that securely
stores all your digital photographs and organizes them beautifully. We
currently have an amazing team of brains including OMGPOP founder and YC Alum
Charles Forman and NY Tech Meetup President Nate Westheimer.

We're looking for full time people in Chicago to help make Picturelife the
hottest app on the web and in your pocket.

We are looking for:

    
    
      iOS / Mac developers  
      Windows desktop developers  
      Android developers  
      Javascript engineers  
      UI/UX engineers with Rails experience
    

Contact us at jobs+hn@picturelife.com

<3 Jacob

------
old-gregg
Mailgun (YCW11)

We work on messaging infrastructure: our technical challenges revolve around
making servers efficient and reliable at passing messages and storing data.
Fast. If you're into high-traffic concurrent server-side programming on Linux,
our set of problems is fairly unique. We're Python fans, but never forget our
C roots.

We offer competitive salary, great benefits, challenging problems to work on
and smart engineers to eat lunch and have fun with.

The projects we're currently working on are not old. You won't be fixing other
people's bugs or debug some legacy spaghetti. Our technical debt is at all-
time low, and most of what needs to be built needs to be done from scratch.
Join us!

We're in SOMA, San Francisco. Ping us at jobs@mailgun.com

------
vosper
SET Media

San Francisco, CA - full-time (H1Bs are welcome); engineers and machine
learning researchers

We serve the online video advertising marketplace by allowing advertisers to
target or filter based on the content of video. We achieve this by using
sophisticated machine learning techniques to classify content at scale, and
provide an API to support real-time decisioning at page-load time.

Out language of choice is Python, our platform is AWS, our methodology is
Agile; you don't need to know any of these to apply - we believe that if
you're smart then you'll pick it up.

Our office is in downtown San Francisco, a couple of minutes walk from
Montgomery Station.

<http://www.set.tv/careers/>

------
kylered
VividCortex, Inc.

Charlottesville, VA (Remote, Fulltime)

We're building database administration tools delivered as a service. We're
early-stage, pseudo-stealth, but with great momentum and access to the market,
and we're well funded. It's a pretty unique company and market, and it's
tackling a legitimate problem in the devops/sysadmin world. Our jobs:

Dev/ops: our backend systems and infrastructure are all written in Go (it’s
awesome). We are ramping up to handle a jaw-dropping amount of incoming data.
Data storage involves MySQL and other storage technologies in a fault-
tolerant, distributed environment. We're looking for someone who can switch in
and out of a couple of developer and sysops roles -- writing some server
software, setting up some machines, whipping up some Chef recipes, and so on.
We're a small team, so the real job description is "we need another
backend/infrastructure engineer."

Frontend: the web app is backed by PHP and Symfony2, and fronted by a lot of
JavaScript, using up-to-date technologies and frameworks. There's a lot of API
interaction from JavaScript, and a complex user interface that's key for
making our customers rave about the experience, not just the technology. We'd
love to find someone who can hop back and forth between the PHP and the stuff
that runs in the browser, and it's even better if they've got some design
sensibilities and can help shape the product's features and functionality too.
If you've got the latter skillset, then the PHP coding is optional.

Head of UX/UI: your impact would be immediate as we already have leading
consumer web companies using our technology. Your impact would also be lasting
because there really isn’t anything in this space, and, if you can lead the
defining efforts of UX/UI for system administration, then you will have moved
the industry forward. Ideally, you know Photoshop, have worked with front-end
development teams and know a little bit about system administration.
Additionally, we work with a lot of charts and graphs, and notification feeds.
Other than that, we are open to a variety of experiences.

As an early-stage company, we offer the chance to end up owning a fair chunk
of what we believe is likely to be a very valuable business.

Email jobs@vividcortex.com

------
smilliken
MixRank - San Francisco - Engineering (Full Time, Intern)

MixRank crawls the web and collects, monitors, and does analytics on display
ads. Our core technology focuses are i) web crawling, ii) distributed data
systems/analytics, and iii) data mining. Our customers are advertisers,
agencies, and ad networks that use our data to monitor competition and
optimize campaigns.

If you're in the bay area, you're welcome to drop by our office in SoMa (next
to AT&T park) on Wednesday evenings to hang out and (optionally) participate
in a casual programming competition.

scott@mixrank.com

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy e-commerce business; every day
it serves millions of product images and handles thousands of purchases - but
we can and do update the live site with new code anytime we want without
missing a beat. Our systems are written on the LAMP stack and we are migrating
to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers choose the tools that work best
for them - for instance, we have a mix of Linux and Mac workstations in the
team. We are adopting and adapting agile development techniques such as test-
driven development, pair programming, and continuous integration. We hold
regular retrospectives to improve our working environment and lightning talks
to share cool ideas whether work-related or not. Our developers are
generalising specialists whose typical day may include refining an algorithm,
writing a tricky integration test, tuning a SQL query, and discussing feature
nuances with a product manager. Our team is growing fast and we'd like to hear
(at careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like to join us; we're
hiring for all technical roles.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is one of the UK's leading
private shopping clubs, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many familiar from the high street. The company has
about 80 employees and a substantial annual turnover. The firm is growing
quickly after a recent investment round.

------
curtis

      +--------------------------------+
      | Redwood City, CA - UI Engineer |
      +--------------------------------+
    

Tidemark Systems (<http://www.tidemark.net>, note ".net") is hiring.

Like everybody else in the industry, we're finding hiring to be a difficult
problem. For those of us on the UI team it's been an extra challenge -- there
are lots of people out there who have experience with toolkits like jQuery,
Ext, Sencha Touch, and a whole bunch of other ones, some of which we've never
heard of. But we're not simply using frameworks, we're pushing them well
beyond what they were intended to do. So if you've got relevant framework
experience, that's great. But we really need engineers that are good at the
basics: JavaScript, DOM, HTML, and CSS. You'll also need to be decent at UI
design and user experience. If you're not just good but great at either of
these things (or both!), that's awesome, but we also need you to be able to
write code. This isn't just a run of the mill web dev job. This is actual,
hard core software engineering, it just happens that the stuff we're (the UI
team) doing is all running in the browser.

Tidemark is building a hosted business analytics system, which is way more
interesting than it might sound. The company is well-funded and we have people
with decades of experience in the field.

If this position sounds interesting, my email is on my profile page.

------
m0tive
Oxford, UK

NaturalMotion (<http://www.naturalmotion.com/>) is a leading game technology
and development company creating animation software used in AAA titles such as
Rockstar Games' Grand Theft Auto IV and Irrational Games' BioShock Infinity.

We're looking for talented C++ programmers to join our team building our
industry leading animation tools.

If you want to help make game characters come to life, get in touch.

<http://www.naturalmotion.com/company/careers/>

Peter

------
amberdixon
San Francisco (SF), CA

Airtime is looking for a smart, self-motivated software developer who is
passionate about technology and excited about learning new things.

We are a startup founded by Sean Parker and Shawn Fanning. Drawing on the
experience and ingenuity of these two industry veterans, our team of amazing
engineers and designers are on a mission to build a powerful social video chat
platform that could change the way people have conversations with each other.

A passion for technology and the ability to learn things quickly is key, as
you will be given the opportunity to develop on multiple platforms and in a
variety of languages. You will also have a chance to participate in
discussions with our product and design teams to build the next generation of
Airtime.

We are hiring for our satellite office in the SoMa district of SF. Our main
office is in NYC. We're currently under 10 people. Our SF employees also enjoy
the opportunity to take occasional business trips to our Manhattan office.

We are not currently sponsoring H1-B visas.

To apply, please complete the Airtime Coding Challenge at
<http://challenge.airtime.com/instructions>. Once you have done so, please
submit your resume and your challenge solution to jobs+hn@airtime.com. You may
want to include instructions on how to run your solution. Please put the
coding challenge answer in the subject line of your email.

------
ipster
AllTrails and AllSnow

<http://alltrails.com> <http://allsnow.com>

FULLTIME Rails / iOS / Android Engineers / Designers

San Francisco (preferred) / Los Angeles / NYC / Remote / H1B

AllTrails is hiring! We're building Yelp for the outdoors - the best way to
discover and share hiking trails and outdoor activities around you. We're
helping people rediscover the outdoors and having lots of fun in the process.
Camping and snowboarding benefits, anyone?

We just launched our brand new site in partnership with National Geographic
(<http://alltrails.com/partners/national_geographic>) and have the #1 outdoors
app in the Apple and Android stores (try searching for 'Hiking'). We also have
the #1 Snow sports app on iPhone.

Our company was AngelPad incubated, is funded by 500Startups and consists of a
strong team from Google / Microsoft / Facebook with previous startup
experience. We also have the author of an O'Reilly Android book, and a core
committer to Homebrew on the team. We're looking for exceptional full stack
Rails and mobile developers (Android and iOS) and designers.

If your idea of sunlight is more than just sitting in front of a really bright
monitor all day, we'd love to hear from you! <http://alltrails.com/jobs> or
jobs@alltrails.com

------
Katelyn
Care.com (Matrix, Trinity Ventures funded) is hiring an ios developer to join
a small, fast-paced mobile team within care.com to lead our iPhone.

This is a lead iOS engineer position for you to grow into as we grow our iOS
efforts.

You'll be working with a talented, fun and passionate team of individuals in a
company that offers great benefits and compensation packages. We're also
looking for an iOS designer.

Email or tweet me if interested: kfriedson@care.com /
<http://twitter.com/kfriedson>

------
wschroed
The Genome Institute at St. Louis, MO

The Genome Institute at Washington University has an opening for a talented
software engineer in the Bioinformatics group. The position will work with an
experienced group of software engineers to develop software supporting the
tracking of laboratory data and analysis processes to support large scale
genomic research projects.

The Genome Institute has been at the forefront of genome research since its
inception in 1993 and has been a part of major scientific projects such as the
Human Genome, 1000 Genomes and TCGA (The Cancer Genome Atlas) Projects. The
Genome Institute is a world-leader in the generation and analysis of genomic
sequence data and uses this data to extend biological knowledge of the human
genome and provide clinically relevant sequence analysis aimed at
understanding human diseases (such as cancer and Alzheimer's disease). In
addition, the Institute fosters public understanding of genomic science
through various educational and outreach efforts.

[https://jobs.wustl.edu/psp/APPLHRMS/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM...](https://jobs.wustl.edu/psp/APPLHRMS/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_CE.GBL?Page=HRS_CE_JOB_DTL&Action=A&JobOpeningId=25269&SiteId=1&PostingSeq=1)

[https://jobs.wustl.edu/psp/APPLHRMS/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM...](https://jobs.wustl.edu/psp/APPLHRMS/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_CE.GBL?Page=HRS_CE_JOB_DTL&Action=A&JobOpeningId=25270&SiteId=1&PostingSeq=1)

You can also send questions and resumes directly to me.

------
kmeinert
NetDNA / MaxCDN

Los Angeles, CA

We're looking for: 1) Full Time Linux DevOps / Sys Admin 2) Level 2 Technical
Support

NetDNA is a Content Delivery Network (CDN) based in Los Angeles with hundreds
of servers deployed across 3 continents. In the office preferred, but remote
is a possibility depending on experience.

Our Stack: Cent OS Nginx MySQL Python / Perl

Recommended Experience (for DevOps): • Experience with maintaining, managing
and monitoring servers running Linux (Cent OS). • Experience with Nginx web
servers and modules. • Knowledge of Anycast, BGP, HTTP HTTPS protocols,
caching protocols, web servers, DNS servers. • Experience with network and
server optimization. • Experience with Mysql database, SQL query, database
optimization. • Experience with remote system management, console server,
remote power strip and PIXboot. • Experience with automatic script using
Python, Bash, or perl. • Experience with monitoring and network statistic
tools like Nagios, Zabbix and Munin • Experience with Puppet for maintaining
server state and deploying new code.

Read more about what it’s like to work at NetDNA, here:
<http://www.netdna.com/company/>

Submit inquiries to careers [at] netdna [.] com

NetDNA is also the parent company of MaxCDN.com, you can read what customers
are saying about our CDN service, here:
<http://www.serchen.com/company/maxcdn/>

------
mschaecher
San Francisco, SFBA, REMOTE, INTERNS(too)

Munchery is changing something so fundamental as your nightly dinner, and
giving local food entrepreneurs the economic freedom to fully leverage their
skill, passion and creativity.

We're looking for software engineers, senior designers, senior front-end.
Hacker, designer & data interns. Operations roles, city management roles, and
more postings soon.

Only apply if you like zero bureaucracy and tons of empowerment.

Working on awesome stuff is only limited by how much you can get done.

email me at michael@munchery.com if interested.

------
thiele
Glider (Portland, Oregon)

ABOUT US: Glider is a small team building SaaS products to help teams work
together. We're backed by True Ventures, and are graduates of TechStars
Seattle. We offer a competitive base salary, benefits, and stock options
package along with an awesome opportunity to get in early on a growing, VC
backed startup.

ABOUT YOU - SENIOR PYTHON ENGINEER: As a Senior Engineer, your average day
will include plenty of coding across the stack. On any given day you could be
deploying servers on AWS, coding on the frontend, or writing application code.
On top of your daily coding, there will be opportunities to work with clients,
give input on the product direction, and help shape Glider’s future!

What we're looking for: · Experience with Python · Familiarity with AWS and
Chef/Puppet · Demonstrated success working well in small teams and close
quarters · Strong desire to build great products that make customers happy ·
Excitement about what Glider is doing!

What would be nice: · Experience with current JavaScript tools such as
Backbone and jQuery · Knowledge of Microsoft Offices SDKs, libraries, and
plugins · Experience building browser plugins · Experience working with Open
Office Server

FULL JOB POSTING: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/glider/senior-python-
engineer/a...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/glider/senior-python-
engineer/apRDNe1Eer4B6DeJe4f41K)

CONTACT: Justin Thiele, justin@glider.com <http://glider.com>

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local Only (with flexibility to work from home
on occasion)

Optim.al (<https://www.optimalsocial.com/>) is currently hiring full stack
engineers for our London office, working on a variety of projects that cover
real time bidding, analytics, data science and front end web applications.

Requirements:

    
    
        * BS or MS degree in computer science, maths, statistics, information science, 
          or related field.
        * Good understanding of web technologies HTML, Javascript, HTTP, JSON, REST
        * Must be able to demonstrate that you're a great 
          programmer in any one of Python, Ruby, Java, Scala, Clojure, Haskell, 
          F# or Kotlin
        * Must be happy to work in either Python, Ruby or Java
        * Must have a good understanding of a Unix based operating system
        * Some experience of databases and at least one web application framework
    

If you love programming and would like an interesting job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch.

You can email me personally at jamie@optimalsocial.com or use the following
Jobvite link:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oYH2Wfwn&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oYH2Wfwn&s=HackerNews)

No recruiters please.

------
zukhan
FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Menlo Park, and Boston

Delphix is a data virtualization company that is doing for databases what
VMware did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are on track for
similar success. We're looking for software generalists to help build our full
stack, from the operating system and filesystem, to the Java management stack,
and the GUI.

The engineering team at Delphix is composed of the inventors and architects of
the VMware platform, ZFS filesystem, DTrace, Oracle RAC, DataGuard, and
Flashback.

We've built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea can have a
voice and drive unique projects. Whether it's developing new abstractions in
the filesystem, designing an architecture to interoperate with a novel
database, or developing a new cloud paradigm for virtualizing data, there is
no lack of hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

The Delphix platform has already established itself as the premier platform
for structured data management in the enterprise world. In our first year of
selling, we added 50 large corporate customers, including many from the
fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble, RBS, Fidelity, Deutsche Bank, Comcast, Staples,
Qualcomm, among others). Year 2 revenue is growing at 300%.

Check out our technical blog at <http://blog.delphix.com>.

News coverage: [http://www.infoworld.com/d/the-industry-standard/4-smokin-
ho...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/the-industry-standard/4-smokin-hot-startups-
the-next-tech-boom-209026?page=0,2)

------
streeter
Educreations (<http://www.educreations.com>) - Full Time or Intern in Palo
Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance.

At Educreations, we believe that the world's best teachers should be available
to all students.

As a first step, we've made it easy for teachers to create amazing online
video lessons. Our top-100 app transforms the iPad into a mobile lesson
recording studio, and hundreds of thousands of teachers and students are using
it daily to learn from each other anytime, anywhere.

We're looking for some passionate people to help us redefine online teaching
and learning. We were part of the first cohort of Imagine K12 and are funded
by Accel Partners, NewSchools Venture fund and other top angels.

If you want to make a dent in the universe and are a strong Python hacker,
have experience with Objective C or are an awesome designer, we want to talk
to you.

<http://www.educreations.com/careers/#jobs> or
<http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/>

We are looking for:

    
    
        Full-stack Engineers (Python)
        Mobile Engineers (Objective C/Cocoa)
        Visual Designers
        Technical Interns

------
abstractwater
San Francisco (Market @ Montgomery)

Goodreads, the world's largest site for readers and book recommendations, is
hiring engineers, both junior and senior.

We use Rails, but no previous experience is required. Strong desire to learn
and innovate is!

We are looking for kick-ass web developers, iOS (Objective-C) and Android
(Java) engineers. Avid book readers preferred!

Check out <http://www.goodreads.com/jobs> to apply to open positions! (Please
mention HN as your referral.)

------
khitchdee
Khitchdee looks for a musician that enjoys processing streams of numbers a la
Digital Signal Processing. We have the ability to digitize sound cleanly
through sound-proofing and high quality signal paths. We need the ability to
process the digitized sound to recognize the soundscape. At the same time, we
need the ability to augment the soundscape with synthesized soundstreams that
will play out the speakers in our recording room.

We are currently producing a piece of music titled "Fat lie kebab -- it's a
big fat lie" to commemorate the Kumbh Mela that is in progress, here at
Allahabad. If you're planning to attend the mela, it's a great time to check
us out. We're holding an open house during this time. See
[http://khitchdee.forumatic.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=21](http://khitchdee.forumatic.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=21)

We expect you to write code and jam with us over obscure musical rhythms so
you should be into the music. We can help you understand the algorithms if
you're not familiar with DSP, but you have to pick up the programming. It's
initially in C on Windows.

For a full time position, we can offer up to 7 lakhs p.a. + a small amount of
equity. Part-time positions and internships are also available.

Allahabad is a great place to be working on music.

------
gpodio
Podio - Copenhagen, Denmark (Full Time)

We are looking for a senior backend developer to join the small but amazing
Podio team in beautiful Copenhagen.

Podio, now part of Citrix, is a collaborative work platform that is already
empowering hundreds of thousands of people to work the way they want to by
building their own apps, without any technical skills. See
<https://company.podio.com/> for more info.

The role: You’ll be working on extending and scaling the Podio API, on top of
which the whole Podio web app, the iOS and Android apps and the thousands of
3rd party clients are built. The challenges are many, both in terms of
complexity (data model, business rules, 3rd party integrations, security) and
scalability (thousands requests per second, hundreds of thousands users, many
millions of apps, items, tasks, ...).

The stack: Python, SQLAlchemy, MySQL, Memcache, RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch,
Celery, Nginx, Chef and a whole lot more for the frontend and mobile clients.

Our ideal teammate:

* Has many years of industry experience in building and deploying large systems; start-up experience is a plus.

* Has hands-on experience in at least some of the technologies we use. Still we recognise that the best candidates will be able to learn quickly, so if you have scaled big platforms before, we’d love to talk to you.

* Enjoys working in a lean, agile, test-driven environment.

* Is passionate about technology and keeps on top of trends.

If you're interested feel free to get in touch.

------
suitabletech
Palo Alto, CA or REMOTE

Suitable Technologies - <http://suitabletech.com>

We’re a startup that just launched our flagship product, called Beam, a true
remote presence device that lets you travel instantly to remote locations,
with a depth of interaction that makes you (and everyone else) feel as if
you're really there. You can learn more and see our demo video on our site.

We’re already shipping to customers, and interest is strong. We have funding,
competitive compensation, and a fun work environment, complete with our own
chef and break-time games like table tennis. We provide top-of-the-line
development hardware, adjustable desks, and will get your workspace just
right.

Overall, we’re looking for great engineers, designers, testers, and product
marketers to help in areas such as C++ development, audio and video software
and codecs, web frontend and backend, UI/UX design, optimization, and
networking. It’s also an opportunity for someone with experience in web or
mobile to work on something unique and challenging.

We’re also looking for people to help with sales, BD, and product management
as we expand our offerings.

More information is available on our site: <http://suitabletech.com> Contact:
jobs@suitabletech.com

------
superplussed
3rd Ward - Brooklyn, NY, Full time, remote, H1B

We're a pretty amazing maker/tech/educational space in Bushwick, Brooklyn, NY
that is building a tech team from the ground up. We recently raised a series A
round for 4.5 million (investors have not been disclosed yet, but some very
high profile ones). Equity is negotiable with a 2 year vesting period. This
year we are expanding to a culinary school in Brooklyn, a maker/tech school in
Philly, as well as getting into online education. You would be one of our
first tech hires!

Front-end Developer (with some design chops) - You should have great HTML,
CSS, javascript, jQuery skills, git. Bonuses - backbone, HAML, SASS, Rails.
Design skills are also desirable, not the "pixel-perfect" kind necessarily,
but at least the "wire-frame something up and make it look decent enough"
kind.

Rails Engineer - Postgres, elasticsearch, TDD, git, some knowledge of Amazon
Web Services is a plus, as is front-end experience.

Perks of working at 3rd Ward: an offbeat culture full of creative individuals,
free classes and workshop time in our wood and metalshop, and a great deal of
personal and professional freedom as you help shape the future of our company.

Contact me at jeremy@3rdward.com with a link (github or otherwise) to some of
your work.

------
neils2001
Kanjoya, San Francisco Full-time and Intern - Software Engineers (all levels)

At Kanjoya, we develop technologies that enable real understanding of human
expression. Our social discovery platform, Experience Project
(www.experienceproject.com), enriches people's lives by deeply connecting them
around their shared experiences. From experiences ranging from fighting cancer
to obsessing over contemporary art to confessing that you love your dog more
than life itself, Experience Project has it all.

We work on a product that deeply enriches people’s lives. 80% of our users say
Experience Project has changed their life for the better. And each month, * 2+
million meaningful friendships are formed between strangers * 10+ million
people from around the world make us their home.

We are looking for people whose heart is as big as their brain and who believe
in a vision that technology can be meaningful and emotionally-rich.

Our technology platform includes: PHP, Python, MySQL, Redis, Beanstalk,
Node.js, Hadoop, Pig, Fluent, Amazon AWS

As a member of our engineering team, you will: * build both front-end and
back-end features used by millions of people * be part of a small, fast-
moving, highly collaborative team * contribute to the product from both an
ideation and implementation level

We are looking for candidates who have: * a passion for working in agile
engineering teams where code is released multiple times a day * a love for
finding creative and thoughtful solutions to a variety of technical and
product challenges * a desire to write scalable, efficient, maintainable code

Interested? Drop us a note at jobs@kanjoya.com!

------
capkutay
WebAction (<http://www.webaction.com>) - Full time or intern in Palo Alto, CA
(Downtown Palo Alto). Seeking Front-end developers and Platform Engineers.

WebAction is a start-up looking to fill the gap between Big Data and
transaction data. We have just closed our Series A round and we are getting
ready to launch our product. Our seasoned founding team has multiple
successful exits; including some of the key enterprise infrastructure software
that you use today. We are located in a newly-renovated office in famous
downtown Palo Alto. You can walk to the Apple store in 7 minutes, Starbucks in
8 and the train station in about 15.

Front-end Developers should be well-versed in HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and
jQuery. You should be interested in Data Visualization libraries such as D3 or
processing. Strong programming fundamentals and experience with languages like
Java/C/C++ is a huge plus. Experience developing native iOS apps would also be
strongly desired, but not a requirement.

For the Platform Engineer position, you should have or at least be interested
in learning: Large-scale distributed systems, Highly available, highly
scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper), Data
Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers), Bytecode generation and
injection, NoSQL / BigData (MongoDB / Cassandra / HBase), Real-time messaging
(0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous
Queries

If you are interested, email us at jobs@webaction.com. In your message,
mention "Hacker News" and feel free to let us know about your passions or any
technologies that excite you. We look forward to hearing from you.

------
mattjaynes
This is one of the best companies I've worked for. I'm at another job now, but
have to vouch for these guys. They really know how to run a team and a
company. It's a lot of fun and very flexible. Some of the nicest and smartest
people I've met.

=============

Montreal (or REMOTE)

Bandzoogle is looking for an experienced, well rounded Rails developer to join
the our dev team. Our app powers tens of thousands of artist websites, and
helps them make a living by selling their music and growing their fan base.
We've been "bootstrapped, profitable, and proud" since 2003 and were just
named one of the 100 fastest growing companies in Canada.

As a core member, you'll have varied and challenging projects to work on, from
building new e-commerce features, launching in new markets, building mobile
solutions, and more.

Why work with us?

\- A great salary plus generous performance bonuses.

\- A fast paced startup atmosphere, with the stability of an established,
profitable company.

\- A family-friendly schedule -- no overtime or weekends.

\- Health insurance for US and Canadian employees.

\- Reimbursement of home office expenses, computer, and use of co-working
spaces.

\- A $1,000 education expense account; reimburse books, conferences, whatever
you want to learn about.

\- Yearly meet-ups in fun locations, family included!

Full job post here: <http://bandzoogle.com/jobs/>

------
eoghan
Intercom

<https://www.intercom.io/>

Remote in US: Support Engineer: <https://www.intercom.io/home/jobs/support>

San Francisco: Head of Product Marketing:
<https://www.intercom.io/home/jobs/marketing>

Dublin: Infrastructure Engineer: Mail macey@intercom.io in confidence

Dublin: Excellent Ruby Engineers: Mail macey@intercom.io in confidence

------
ZephyrP
Ruby on Rails/Javascript Developer (SF or Remote)

We're hiring a developer to add to our small startup team. This candidate must
have experience building and maintaining real world applications with a strong
command of client side coding as well as the associated document styling and
markup.

We are small startup operating out of the New York, San Francisco, and
Charlotte areas. We are developing a multi-tenant reporting platform using
MongoDB and Erlang/OTP to deliver information, performance measurements and
capital allocation analytics to companies in the wealth management industry.
We all work remotely and rely heavily on Skype and Google Chat/Hangout to stay
in daily contact and to get things done. We work as a team to define the
functional and architectural direction of the platform and we are looking for
someone to join!

At our core, we're a Rails 3 app with a MongoDB backend backed by a heavy real
time processing extract and load component in Erlang

Pluses

\- Extensive familiarity with JavaScript/CoffeeScript.

\- Experience working on, and an understanding of, both client-side and
server-side code.

\- Experience with Ember.js or other fully featured JS frameworks

\- Domain knowledge of the suitability of capital allocations for performance
measurement

\- Experience with Erlang/OTP

Interested parties should reply to this post to info@purveu.com

------
hackgurl
GIGTANK [<http://www.thegigcity.com/gigtank/>]

Chattanooga, TN

GIGTANK is accepting applications from entrepreneur teams and students/
specialists for the world's only accelerator on a living fiber network
enabling next generation businesses to go to market today.

Why GIGTANK in Chattanooga compared to another accelerator with a more
prominent name?

There are a lot of great accelerators out there! But GIGTANK is the only one
on a living fiber network. We are looking for innovators interested in
applications, devices and platforms that can leverage massive amounts of
connectivity. We’ll also put you in front of decision makers from companies
like Alcatel Lucent, Cisco, IBM, and many more! You’ll be one of the few teams
in the world with access to a $300,000,000 fiber optic grid and potential
customers already using it.

Who is an ideal candidate for the GIGTANK?

Developers, engineers, hackers, designers, and dreamers. We’re looking for
people who have big ideas and the skills to help build them. The more
experience you have and the more projects you’ve worked on the better.
Remember that we want at least two team members for startups. If you don’t
have a team, see below info about applying as a specialist.

Entrepreneur Application: <http://www.thegigcity.com/gigtank-startup/>

Specialist/Student Application: <http://www.thegigcity.com/gigtank-
specialist/>

__Deadline: March 22, '13 __

~~~
btrautsc
i was part of the team running/ organizing this program last year...
incredibly fun, very helpful for startups, businesses, and students who want
to learn to build a startup...

great example company from the 1st year, <https://getbanyan.co/>

students from mit, unc, uic, dartmouth, uga, brazil, russia, australia... etc

------
jacoblyles
Mountain View, CA - Coursera - winner of the crunchie for "Best new startup of
2012"

Coursera was founded with the mission that everyone should have access to a
free, high-quality education. We partner with 33 brand-name universities
including Stanford, Duke, and Princeton to bring the best classes in the world
to the world's largest platform - the internet.

Coursera is hiring all kinds of web and mobile engineers. Come be part of the
online education revolution!

------
adamtait
Rally.org : San Francisco : Full-Time

Rally.org is an ambitious venture for good - always looking to expand on what
the intersection of money and values can mean for the world at large. Our
platform today helps users connect and fundraise around what matters
amplifying their stories to reach more people. We're proud to have raised the
largest round ever on AngelList ($8mm) with a great team of investors
including Kevin Rose, Mike Maples, and Reid Hoffman.

We're a small team of developers in the heart of SF that work across our rails
stack, from optimizing relational database queries to building smooth
javascript interactions. We work together closely, iterate quickly, and deploy
to production daily. We're proud of our pragmatic culture and push each other
through pairing, code reviews and speaking up. We use tools like Rails, Redis,
Chef and D3-js.

We work hard and we have fun, too. Bi-monthly team dinners, in-office yoga &
pilates, ping-pong breaks, and an unlimited vacation policy.

We're looking for passionate engineers to join the team. You'll be given a ton
of responsibility, wear as many different hats as you want, and have a massive
impact on both our technology and business.

Get in touch with us at jobs@rally.org.

------
ViktorasJucikas
YPlan (London / NYC). Full time, intern, H1B.

We're looking for:

\+ Senior Android developer
([http://yplan.theresumator.com/apply/fF7taf/Senior-Android-
De...](http://yplan.theresumator.com/apply/fF7taf/Senior-Android-
Developer.html))

\+ Data Scientist ([http://yplan.theresumator.com/apply/4qvHMT/Data-
Scientist.ht...](http://yplan.theresumator.com/apply/4qvHMT/Data-
Scientist.html))

I'm a co-founder and CTO of YPlan (<http://yplanapp.com>), tonight's going out
app (think HotelTonight but for events). Together with my co-founder Rytis
we've built the business from nothing to a very talented and hard-working team
of 17 people now, raised $1.7m in funding last summer and launched almost 2
months ago in London. We've got tons of media attention (see below) and tons
of happy customer feedback.

* Wired: <http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-11/26/yplan-launch>

* Techcrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/28/stuck-for-new-years-eve-in-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/28/stuck-for-new-years-eve-in-london-yplan-takes-last-minute-booking-mobile/)

* Stephen Fry: <https://twitter.com/stephenfry/status/279157424642994177>

Now we want to move YPlan from iOS / iPhone only into a multi-platform /
multi-city business, therefore I'm looking to expand technology and product
teams.

Any questions please feel free to ping me: viktoras[at]yplanapp.com

------
zds
Codecademy (YC S11), NYC, Full Time, H1B etc

We're hiring for a lot! Help build the future of online education and
programming with us. We have millions of users who have written billions of
lines of code and that's just the start.

We're hiring for: +Designers - both product and communication designers.
Design the interface for native education online! +Developers - frontend,
backend, and mobile.

Check out more - codecademy.com/jobs or send us an email at
jobs@codecademy.com.

~~~
AlexOrtiz201
Hey, I applied from my personal email, about two weeks ago and haven't
received a response.

------
advinture
Arc90, NYC, Remote-friendly

Quality Analyst

Arc90 is a small Web Application Design and Development agency located in
Manhattan. We offer a relaxed and fun work environment where your input and
abilities will have a direct impact on the end product of every project you
are a part of. You’ll be part of a tight-knit, supportive, creative,
collaborative community that is passionate about building great user
experiences, learning new skills and techniques, and doing the right thing.

We are looking for someone passionate about delivering quality software.
Overall, your mandate would be to analyse and improve platform availability.
While there’s a diverse range of tasks that you would perform as part of that,
all of them are about ensuring the the platform is always available. We have a
distributed platform, running on a wide range of languages and technologies,
and we need to bring its reliability to the next level.

To apply, send a short email to jobs@arc90.com introducing yourself and why
this position appeals to you. Include a resume and include a code sample that
includes a suite of unit tests.

For more details, see <http://arc90.com/jobs/quality-analyst/>

------
mryan
Fashiolista - Amsterdam, NL. Python/Django developers, DevOps. Full time, on-
site in our office in the center of Amsterdam.

We are a funded startup looking for Python/Django developers and sysadmins
with AWS experience... or ideally someone who ticks both of these boxes. As
Fashiolista is growing rapidly, we are on the lookout for new team members who
can help us scale the site and keep up with our growth.

Although we are in the fashion industry, a love of fashion is not required. If
you love hacking open source applications and scaling high-traffic websites,
you'll fit right in. We encourage our team to work on open source projects
where possible, and attempt to open source many of the components we build
ourselves. We are looking for "T-shaped employees" (a la Valve) who can
contribute to a number of areas in the business.

Our stack consists of, among other things: - Django - Celery - SOLR - Redis -
Memcached - PostgreSQL - AWS (with heavy use of CloudFormation)

More information is available on our jobs page
(<http://www.fashiolista.com/jobs>), you can also email me directly if you
would like to discuss the role futher (email in profile).

------
avivwecler
Yodle, NYC, Team Lead Software Engineer (Java) Yodle’s goal is to help small
businesses across the US and Canada grow their business through online
marketing. Yodle's Engineering team of 45 powers our 900 person, 130MM company
that serves over 30,000 customers.

As a Team Lead at Yodle you are taking on the challenge of leading a talented
group of engineers to success as a team, as individuals and most importantly
as a critical part of our business. You’ll work closely with your Product
Manager to make sure that the projects your team works on are knocked out of
the park and that the products you are responsible for make our clients -
small business owners - gasp in horror at the thought of life before Yodle.
You’ll need to command respect both for your technical chops and your
leadership. You will be responsible for mentoring your engineers, motivating
them and helping them grow in their careers. In our highly cross functional
environment you also need to be an excellent collaborator.

Apply here : [http://www.yodlecareers.com/jobs/new-york/software-
engineeri...](http://www.yodlecareers.com/jobs/new-york/software-engineering-
team-lead/)

------
sofauxboho
SFBA

Pivotal Labs is dying for a decent junior support engineer / helpdesk person
here in San Francisco. Someone to keep things running smoothly, from
troubleshooting OS X to just keeping the cables in the conference rooms
connected up right. If you have to stop yourself from fixing computers when
you're wandering around in public you're our kind of person. If you enjoy
people too and love making tech work for humans, I want to talk to you.

This was originally my job. I hired someone to take over for me and got
promoted. That guy just got promoted. Now we need someone new. This is the
kind of place where you pick a thing and become the dude for that. We're
growing about 40% per year, lotsa room to move around.

Just out of college? Dropped out of college? That's cool. If you can make
computers work for people, that's what counts.

Contact me if you wanna know more: reedhn@pivotallabs.com

Full (kinda dull) job listing here: <http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/it-support-
engineer/>

And of course, we're always hiring ruby and moblie devs:
<http://pivotallabs.com/pl_job/software-engineer/>

------
uberc
New York, NY -- SPRING AND SUMMER PAID INTERSHIPS

Come be part of what some are talking about as "the coolest thing happening in
the New York game industry at the moment" (from a recent Gamasutra blog post:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/BenServiss/20121220/183953/Th...](http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/BenServiss/20121220/183953/The_Grasshopper_Method_Building_Honest_Buzz_for_Your_Game.php)).

Grasshopper NYC, a game-lounges-for-grown-ups venture based in New York, is
looking for spring and/or summer paid interns in game programming and design.
Create games that allow people to have fun together face-to-face in a
sophisticated lounge atmosphere, including on our custom multi-touch Round
Table.

Experience with Unity 3D in C# preferred. We're also looking for a great
attitude, willingness and ability to learn quickly, a combination of technical
smarts and creativity, and a personal interest in what we're doing.

We're also looking for folks with Flash, Python, Arduino etc., or event
production skills.

For more information, see our website at GrasshopperNYC.com. For questions or
to apply, please send resume (and if possible code/game samples) to Ien Cheng
at ien@grasshoppernyc.com.

------
jconnolly
TheLadders.com

New York, NY - full-time onsite positions in ops, front-end, and dev

TheLadders has been committed to finding the right person for the right job
since 2003. TheLadders is dedicated to the science behind the job search and
can help all career-driven professionals of any level find the right job.

Get a proper onboarding experience and grow with us:
<http://dev.theladders.com/2013/02/onboarding/>

We're overhauling our jobseeker-facing site and mobile presence, and we'd like
you to help. We have open positions for Systems Engineers (ops), Front End
Developer, and Software Engineer. Our redesign is completely responsive,
leveraging backbone.js, mustache.js and friends. We've got a SOA architecture
powered by Java, Scala, some Erlang, whatever hammer befits the nail. We
believe in code craftsmanship and SOLID design principles. We use puppet for
configuration management, and manage our own data center. If you're interested
in responsive design, polyglot programming at webscale, or keeping a sane
home-rolled infrastructure, contact me at jconnolly@theladders.com and we'll
continue the conversation.

------
chicheng
.NET Team Lead (New York, NY)

The Exchange Traded Funds Technology Team of Bank of New York Mellon is
seeking a team lead. In this role, the individual will be responsible for
working as part of a team to update a fast-growing application.

We're switching over our architecture to DDD so it's soon going to be a fun
time. You'll have a chance to update our software infrastructure, our
development policies, and of course, have input into the architecture itself.

Detailed responsibilities include: working within the software development
life cycle to bring an application from concept/workflow to production;
creating the logic, performing the coding, testing and debugging of
applications; modifying existing applications/programs as a result of changes
in system/user requirements; providing technical assistance in the use of
systems software or utilities.

We're an ASP.NET/C#/SQL Server shop. We're currently on .NET Framework 3.5 but
moving over to 4.5 soon.

• Required: * 7+ years of experience using Microsoft’s .NET Framework * 7+
years of experience using SQL Server (2005/2008) * C# * Object Oriented Design
* Strong Transact SQL * Strong communications (written and oral) skills

Experience in the following would be a plus:

* Financial services experience (Securities Processing) * ASP.NET * CSLA .NET (Old architecture) * SQL Reporting Services * Domain Driven Design * Entity Framework * MQ Series * SQL Service Broker * Subversion * Unity * MSTest * JavaScript * SQL Integration Services * WCF * Web Services (native implementation) * Experience in standard SDLC (software development life cycle). * LDAP

Interested parties should reply to this post to vladrozenberg@gmail.com

------
lylo
Edinburgh or anywhere. Full-time engineers. Open source web stack/SaaS

FreeAgent (<http://www.freeagent.com>)

FreeAgent is a company born out of the frustration that accounting is just too
damn hard for freelancers and small businesses. We run a SaaS product to
empower people with the knowledge and means to make that easier, and let them
do things their way.

But whatever we make is only as good as the people making it!

We're looking for talented web and operations engineers of all levels, from
graduates to team leaders, to come and join us on our mission to democratise
small business accounting. We like Ruby, elasticsearch, MySQL, RabbitMQ,
Puppet and service-oriented architectures. We're based in Edinburgh but we
have a growing team of engineers who are distributed across the UK and USA. If
we sound like your kind of company, write to us at jobs@freeagent.com.

<http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/ruby-engineer>

[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/graduate-software-
engi...](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/graduate-software-engineers)

------
bryced
CircleUp - San Francisco, CA

Fulltime Front-End or Full-Stack Engineer

<https://circleup.com/>

CircleUp is a platform for investing in small private companies.

We need engineer #3 to help us with the rapid growth of our business! If
you’re ready to build a quality product that helps solve a pressing real-world
problem, and you like working in a fun, creative environment that welcomes new
ideas, come join us. Love of food trucks & free consumer products samples is a
plus :)

Skills & Experience

\- Expert-level proficiency in HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, jQuery, and AJAX.

\- Python/Django application stack experience, basic backend coding

\- Familiarity with rich client-side Javascript frameworks (Backbone,
Knockout, AngularJS, Ember)

\- Familiarity with mobile web development best practices (i.e. responsive
design, progressive enhancement, graceful  degradation

Responsibilities \- You’ll work on the full stack and own the front-end (as
Engineer #3) on our small, agile team of engineers and designers.

\- You’ll help solve engineering challenges around the elegant display of
complex information, the social graph, the mobile web, scale, security,
performance, and more.

\- You’ll rapidly iterate on a product roadmap driven by lean startup
principles.

Apply at jobs@circleup.com

------
dale-ssc
Socialserve.com -- Charlotte, NC -- local or remote

We're looking to add a developer to our small team. You'll help us write and
maintain our ever-growing stable of web-based Python applications for
governments, non-profits, and the public.

Reasons to work for us:

* Developers are at the heart of our business. We have a flexible, no-nonsense environment where you can get real work done.

* Developers make our technology decisions.

* We enjoy programming and take pride in our craft. We strive to develop software that our users love to use.

* Python is our primary language and we develop on OS X and Linux.

* We love and use open source software, such as PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Git, and Asterisk.

* We're a 501(c)(3) non-profit making software that helps governments and other non-profits help people in need.

We're typically most impressed by candidates who have:

* A desire and talent for solving problems with software

* A strong curious streak and a love for learning

* Solid written and verbal communication skills

* A breadth of software development experience

* Experience with modeling relational data, and also with SQL

* Familiarity with web standards and technologies

We'd love to hear from you. Please send a résumé to employment@socialserve.com
or read more at <http://www.socialserve.com/jobs/>.

This is an FTE position only, and only for people with a legal right to work
in the US (e.g. no H-1Bs), sorry. No recruiters, job boards, etc. please.

------
krschultz
Lua Technologies - New York, NY - Full Time

 _getlua.com_

We're looking for an Android developer to help us empower mobile workforces.
Whether you're working on a film set, running a music tour, managing
operations at a sports arena, or keeping guests happy at a hotel you need
constant access to your colleagues, conversations, and files. Unfortunately,
in these and many other industries, you won't have the luxury of getting the
job done while sitting at a computer all day. Lua makes it easy to coordinate,
collaborate, and stay accountable on the go.

Our product is in its early stages, but we've already got meaningful traction.
We're currently active on major studio productions, and are working with
professional sports teams and worldwide music tours.

We graduated from TechStars New York (2012) and recently raised a $2.5M seed
round led by IA Ventures that included angels such as John Maloney (former
President of Tumblr), Facebook execs, and the producers of the Batman films.

We offer competitive salary, equity, great health insurance, a fun office
environment, and 2 round trip tickets to Hawaii for every new hire! Our
spacious office is easily accessible, located a few steps from Union Square,
right in the heart of the Flatiron district (20th and Broadway).

Responsibilities:

\- Developing, testing, and support of Android applications using Java, JUnit,
and Android SDK.

\- Design and implement new features, create UI, debugging, data modeling.

\- Testing applications against various Android platform versions and hardware
models.

\- Provide timely turnaround and documentation of bug fixes during test cycle.

Contact us jobs@getlua.com

~~~
socialist_coder
Have there been problems with your name conflicting with the identically named
scripting language?

~~~
krschultz
Not really. We actually run into the "Lua as in moon in Portuguese" namespace
conflict more often.

------
ndespres
New York, NY -- IT consultant for managed services provider

We're a fast-growing company providing IT consulting and helpdesk services for
small businesses in the NYC and north NJ area. It's a "level 3" engineer job-
you'd be taking escalations from the 1st and 2nd tier techs when they weren't
able to solve problems themselves; mentoring them on skills they should know;
advising clients on the best ways to improve their infrastructure, and
implementing solutions to some fun projects (getting those 8 dusty old DL
320's out of someone's rack and onto their very first VMware deployment!)

The right candidate will need 3+ years of experience in a helpdesk or service
delivery environment; proven skills with Windows servers from 03-08, including
Active Directory, Exchange, DNS, DFS, WDS would be cool.. and experience with
multiple server environments. Know what a firewall is too- Sonicwall
experience would be great!

Be a good communicator, superior troubleshooter, able to work under pressure,
and really want to be part of a team.

I'd love to talk to you more about it if you're interested! Send your resume
to ndespres@cmitsolutions.com and let's chat.

www.cmitsolutions.com/grandcentral

Neil

------
agmiklas
San Francisco AND Toronto, Full Time, H1B

PagerDuty just raised a $10.7M round from Andreessen Horowitz to continue
building out our IT alerting and on-call management system:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/31/pagerduty-
raises-10-2m-roun...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/31/pagerduty-
raises-10-2m-round-from-andreessen-horowitz-for-it-alert-service-modeled-on-
aws-system/)

We're relied on by Github, 37signals, Heroku, Linode, Microsoft, Adobe, and
many others, even though we are still a small team of only 18 people.

We're currently hiring across the entire stack: ops engineers, backend &
systems engineers, and frontend engineers. We're also hiring many positions
into both of our offices -- Toronto and San Francisco. For more info on our
jobs, please see: <http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/>

We're especially interested in experienced frontend engineers! If you're a
skilled JS programmer who feels that B2B software is often overlooked when it
comes to UI & UX, we want to talk to you!

If you'd like to hear more about the jobs, please feel free to email me at
andrew@pagerduty.com.

------
wferrell
Palo Alto, CA - Runway 20

We're building predictive intelligence into your smartphone.

We provide users just the information they need right as they need it and
simplify task completion on the iPhone. From telling you 20 minutes before you
leave for work that there is a major accident on your typical route, to
automatically surfacing key information at the right location -- like your
reservation as you approach your hotel -- we simplify your life and help you
focus on what's important.

We're looking for great people to join our small startup backed by top VCs.

Specifically:

Backend Software Engineers

We look for a B.S., M.S., or Ph.D. in Computer Science or equivalent 2+ years
of programming experience designing and shipping large components of backend
services Experience programming in Python Experience designing and
implementing APIs Experience with distributed systems and machine learning
Linux or UNIX OS experience required Experience working with database backed
web or client applications An ability to write clean code -- and ship A
passion for learning and always improving yourself and the team

iOS Engineers

We’re looking for iOS engineers that can build beautiful experiences and
effects, and squeeze performance out of the system.

B.S., M.S., or Ph.D. in Computer Science or equivalent Experience building
iPhone/iPad apps Attention to performance and memory tuning Experience working
with web services Focus on clean code An ability to ship code -- and fast A
passion for learning and always improving yourself and the team We would love
to see what amazing experiences and effects you have developed

Please email me at wferrell AT runway20.com with your resume.

------
ebranson
I give you California goernment jobs in Web 3.0 (tm):

spb_vacancy_list.ttl.xz
([http://gaia.ecs.csus.edu/~bransone/opengovernment/spb_vacanc...](http://gaia.ecs.csus.edu/~bransone/opengovernment/spb_vacancy_list.ttl.xz))

spb_vacancy_details.ttl.xz
([http://gaia.ecs.csus.edu/~bransone/opengovernment/spb_vacanc...](http://gaia.ecs.csus.edu/~bransone/opengovernment/spb_vacancy_details.ttl.xz))

scrape-spb.py ([http://gaia.ecs.csus.edu/~bransone/opengovernment/scrape-
spb...](http://gaia.ecs.csus.edu/~bransone/opengovernment/scrape-spb.py))

The California State Personnel Board (the civil service of California) vacancy
listings as linked data in Turtle (N3) RDF. A weekend hack from years ago
given new meaning by the recent death of Aaron Swartz.

I hope to use the UK Civil Service ontology when I get a handle on the data.
Publishing job vacancies as RDF is a breakthrough. I hope our own government
officials notice this and follow suit.

This is only the beginning. Help me. Help us.

<http://gaia.ecs.csus.edu/~bransone/opengovernment/>

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, intern, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - <http://www.mindsnacks.com/>

\-------------------------------------------------------

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Voted Educational App of the Year by Apple. Funded by Sequoia Capital

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

\-------------------------------------------------------

* Lead Android Engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Lead-Android...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Lead-Android-Engineer.html)

* Game Developer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/Bs3ALK/Game-Develop...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/Bs3ALK/Game-Developer.html)

* QA lead - <http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/0tGRiZ/QA-Lead.html>

\-------------------------------------------------------

For more info, visit <http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers> or email us at
jobs@mindsnacks.com

------
pretzel
Qubit - London

QuBit is Series A backed, and has the first platform that combines analytics,
personalization and automation.

We use a cutting edge technology stack - Java, Scala, Hadoop, Storm, Kafka and
Hive backed by Cassandra, Redis and MySQL DBs, all set up via Puppet. Our
infrastructure handles 2 billion pageviews per month and we're always growing!

We are heavily invested in JavaScript as well - from our measurement tools, to
our visualisation and serving tools - we use node, ruby and quite a custom
Backbone stack.

We also have a team of Web Developers. If you’re a recent grad and good with
JavaScript, if you’re bored with JQuery and want to learn in a fast-paced
startup environment then you should apply. Our Web Developers work on the
nitty-gritty of integrating our platform and tools with our customers' sites.
They create A/B and multivariate tests for our blue chip clients.

QuBit is hiring at our London offices!

Back End Developers JavaScript Engineers Web Developers

Check out our website: <http://www.qubitproducts.com>

If you think you've got what it takes send your CV to careers@qubitgroup.com

We're looking forward to working with you!

------
pragone
New York - Full time or intern Rails devs

Aidin's mission is to bring transparency to the healthcare system and empower
patients with data to make more informed decisions on where they receive care.
We're backed by the best institutional investors in both consumer internet
<http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/15/aidin-seed-round/>. Aidin was born out of
Blueprint Health (3% acceptance rate), a Techstars affiliated healthcare IT
accelerator. We're surrounded by amazing talent as we currently reside in
Dogpatch Labs (<http://dogpatchlabs.com/>), a highly selective co-working
space housing the best startups in New York.

As a software engineer on a small team, you'll touch on every aspect of the
technology related to the company. It’s a broad job description and we’re
looking for someone who loves being part of a fast-paced, constantly evolving
work environment where your opinions and decisions will seriously affect our
technical direction. We’re looking for a technology generalist with interest
in specializing as necessary - It's more important that you love learning and
can adopt new languages/frameworks/APIs very quickly.

There are few companies poised to actually make an impact on people's lives,
but Aidin is one of them. Join a team of people committed to leave a lasting
impression on a part of healthcare that one day, we too will rely on. We
couldn't be any more excited about what we're doing, and so is the tech
community! [http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/meet-the-three-most-fund-
ab...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/meet-the-three-most-fund-able-health-
companies-from-the-dc-to-vc-showcase/)

For more info email mike@myAidin.com, or feel free to contact me (info in
profile)

------
bjornsing
Anyfi Networks (<http://www.anyfinetworks.com>) - Malmö, Sweden (H1B
equivalent can be arranged)

We are looking for embedded software engineers with C and Linux experience to
join our engineering team. You will work alongside some very capable engineers
to develop a 4G radio access technology with a disruptive price/performance
ratio (see <http://anyfi.net/documentation> for more info). If you’re up to it
you’ll also have the opportunity to travel the world and integrate the
software you’ve developed in Wi-Fi routers and residential gateways from
leading vendors.

Linux and C experience is a must. Internet Protocol and Wi-Fi driver
experience is nice to have. We would typically expect a candidate to have an
M.Sc. in Computer Science or equivalent and 2+ years working experience (but
talent and attitude is most important).

Please send you application to jobs@anyfinetworks.com. We're hackers so if you
want to impress us tell us about something you've built.

------
paulitex
Learndot – Vancouver, BC, Canada or San Francisco, CA, USA
<http://www.learndot.com/> Full-time, Intern, or Remote (North America)

Learndot builds beautiful learning centers for organizations. We exist to make
the world a smarter place. Learndot is leading a sea change in how learning
for organizations is created, comparable to the change from waterfall to agile
software development.

We are alumni of the GrowLab accelerator in Vancouver. We sell to many happy
businesses that love us (Get Satisfaction, Zirtual among them), make money and
are growing very quickly.

Both founders are developers and we care about creating great work
environments, providing flexibility and autonomy, and helping everyone
continuously become better at their craft. We are currently a team of five
fulltime. Core technologies: Client-side Javascript (we use Sproutcore), Scala
(all server-side code).

To apply email prlambert@learndot.com with [HN] in the subject line. Open
positions:

1) App and Web Designer. We are looking for a talented visual designer who
wants to help us build smart and beautiful applications for web and mobile.
Time would be split around 70%/30% between design on our core app and design
for our website & marketing pages. You would work closely with our Chief
Product Officer to create solutions for user needs, with your end product
being photoshop or keynote exports for our dev team.

2) Front-End (JS) or Full Stack Engineer (JS + Scala). We are looking for a
great javascript developer who will work directly with our CTO and Designer in
building our core application across multiple devices. Learndot is a thick-
client JS app using Sproutcore. Our backend API is written in Scala. The
ability or desire to work in Scala is a bonus, but our immediate needs are on
the JS-side.

------
hesparrow
Simplifydi - Berkeley, CA, Full Time, Remote, H1B: Lead Software Engineer

Simplifydi is building a web app to revolutionize the way medical device
regulatory submissions are created and maintained. We are focused on SaaS
tools that will lead to faster FDA or CE mark approvals and a shorter time to
market. Our product roadmap encompasses all aspects of regulatory submissions
including tracking, dashboard and other tools for project management.

This is an opportunity to get in on the initial co-founding team. The founders
have over 30 years of experience in the medical device industry, starting four
successful companies (one of which exited with an IPO) and launching numerous
products.

We are looking to bring on an enthusiastic and motivated lead developer to
create these SaaS tools from the ground up. You will be responsible for the
technical aspects of the company, working closely with our small, fast moving
team. Working remotely is a possibility as long as there are periodic visits
to the main office.

If you’re interested to hear more contact Helen [at] decusbiomedical.com

------
aushrine
YPLAN is hiring.

London: Android Developer, Data Scientist, Mobile Acquisition Manager.

\---

YPlan is a mobile commerce startup, where we're grabbing a huge, inefficient
industry and flipping it on its head through mobile-only approach. With YPlan
app, you'll get inspired by a carefully curated list of up to 10 London
events, pay in 2 taps and go on the same night. Whether it's a top gig from
Hot Chip or an invitation only event like Sofar Sounds, we've got it covered.

We're looking for outstanding people to join our team and rock the world
together.

More information / full job descriptions here:

Android Developer: [http://yplan.theresumator.com/apply/fF7taf/Senior-Android-
De...](http://yplan.theresumator.com/apply/fF7taf/Senior-Android-
Developer.html)

Data Scientist: [http://yplan.theresumator.com/apply/4qvHMT/Data-
Scientist.ht...](http://yplan.theresumator.com/apply/4qvHMT/Data-
Scientist.html)

Mobile Acquisition Manager:
[http://yplan.theresumator.com/apply/8Cunuh/Mobile-
Acquisitio...](http://yplan.theresumator.com/apply/8Cunuh/Mobile-Acquisition-
Manager.html)

\---

Or just drop me a line at joinus@yplanapp.com

Thanks! :)

------
jobi
Boston or REMOTE - full-time

Senior Front-End Developer

 _Job Description_

The Woven team at litl is looking for a Senior Front-End Developer to join our
Copley Square-based team. You will be responsible for all things HTML at litl,
including:

\- develop full HTML5 applications, for the web, mobile or smart-TV platforms

\- take over maintainership of our existing HTML-based projects, such as our
companion app for Samsung TVs, our shared photo site, our internal Operations
Dashboard etc...

\- maintain the company websites

\- work in close cooperation with our design team to develop user experience
prototypes

While our headquarters are in Boston, we have developers from various parts of
the world. Working remotely is a common practice at litl.

 _Skills & Requirements_

Proven record as an excellent HTML5 developer, ideally on a broad range of
browser and platforms:

\- Expert knowledge of HTML5, JavaScript and CSS3.

\- Experience structuring large HTML applications and writing maintainable
client-side code.

\- Significant experience with popular web development frameworks (such as
jQuery, backbone.js...).

\- Experience in responsive designs for desktop and mobile browsers.

\- Strong emphasis on code quality and maintainability. We will ask you for
code samples.

\- Experience working in a small team of developers strongly desired. For
example, involvement with an open source project is greatly appreciated.

\- Experience with git strongly desired.

\- Experience with other platforms appreciated.

\- Good sense for design and aesthetics appreciated.

 _About litl LLC_

We’re the company that brought you the litl webbook, an Internet computer for
the home that’s been hailed as a “design miracle” by Fast Company, “truly new”
by John Gruber, and “bold” and “refreshing” by Walt Mossberg.

With the launch of Woven, our photo viewing app, we’re increasingly focused on
helping people enjoy their treasured photo collections through smart and
simple mobile apps, desktop software, and supporting services. More
information about Woven is available at its website, woventheapp.com.

Email: jobs@litl.com

~~~
pteichman
Also seeking vision/machine learning interns for this summer at jobs@litl.com:

litl's Woven is looking for talented interns in the Boston area for its image
research team. We're a creative engineering team evaluating whimsical ways to
visualize and organize photographs.

Skills & Requirements

Proficiency in Python. Interest in one or more of: machine learning,
photographic image processing, or data visualization.

The team's responsibilities include:

* development and analysis of machine learning and information retrieval methods

* novel clustering methods for photo contents

* supporting our server team with quick-to-production, highly maintainable code

An internship with us will be project focused, support your strengths or
goals, and will leave you with practical experience in a strong software
engineering team.

------
fellowshipofone
Stockholm, Sweden - Shapeup Club (shapeupclub.com) Looking for iOS Engineers.

Shapeup Club is a team of 8 behind the iPhone and Android application of the
same name. We have over 2 million registered users, 250,000+ monthly active
users who are using the apps to loose or gain weight while also connecting it
with their favorite training app (RunKeeper, Withings, ...). ShapeupClub is
one of the top 10 grossing (iPhone) apps in Scandinavia.

The team started growing a month ago and we have big plans for 2013 with
important product upgrades, new partner integrations with quantified self apps
(Fitbit, Endomondo, ...) and a greater international expansion.

We are looking for a talented iOS (iPhone and iPad) developer with a passion
for interaction design and clear product development methods. Needless to say
that at this stage, you will have a lot of influence on the product and you
will impact technology choices.

Our iPhone app has over 4,200 reviews in Sweden alone and over 3000 for our
Android app Our office is on Kungsgatan 73

If you are interested, email me at nicolas@shapeupclub.com

------
billpaydici
Paydici in Portland, Oregon (Chinatown) needs Mostly Daytime DevOps (Chef) and
a couple strong Ruby on Rails engineers: one with a focus on front-end and
another with a focus on scalable backend processing. Key technologies: Rails,
Backbone.js, SASS, Hadoop, EC2, Keurig.

If you've got lots of customers to bill, then Paydici will handle it for you:
mailing paper bills, processing paper checks, electronic billing and
electronic payment. We handle everything and deposit $$ in your account.

Deets on positions here: <https://paydici.com/jobs>

Sampling of bennies:

\- competitive blended salary (cash + equity) based on your experience—we’re
open to working out the right mix for you

\- 9 paid holidays per year

\- annual TriMet pass

\- vacation: unlimited, after you’ve met your commitments

\- bike and dog friendly

\- Powell’s Books 1-1 matching—we’ll reimburse you for one book purchased at
Powell’s each month

We want team mates with a good sense of humor, masterful self-direction, and
of course, technical chops. Life’s too short to work with boring people, so we
ask that you bring at least one non-work-related super-power as well.

------
oanda
Toronto - OANDA (<http://www.oanda.com>)

HTML5 / Javascript Web Developer

We are looking for amazing web developers to help us build a new HTML5 trading
platform that rivals any desktop offering.

If you believe that future of applications is HTML5 and the Web and you want
to work in downtown Toronto with a bunch of fun, passionate developers then we
want to hear from you.

Email: paul@oanda.com

------
witten
EnergySavvy - Seattle

EnergySavvy is looking to add to an amazing development team working with
cutting-edge, modern technologies. Do you love working on challenging software
implementation problems? Do you spend your free-time learning new programming
languages and contributing to open-source projects? If so, you'll thrive in
EnergySavvy’s quick-paced, collaborative atmosphere.

We're a small but rapidly growing software company with the mission of
transforming how energy efficiency is delivered by combining user experience
and software technology to deliver software-as-a-service solutions our
customers and users love. Our software helps people make their houses more
energy efficient, addressing a major source of energy waste in this country
that impacts our energy independence and contribution to global climate
change.

As a software engineer at EnergySavvy, you'll work with Django, Python,
jQuery, nginx and PostgreSQL, and deploy your creations early and often to
live customers.

<http://energysavvy.com/>

------
feydr
Appthority

FullTime no-remote Backend Developers (ror/c++), Devops, ios researchers .

We provide an API for _very_ large companies to scan mobile applications
against. We perform static/dynamic analysis (amongst other things) and prepare
reports against them.

If you join you'll have the ability to own entire projects. You won't be
wasting anytime doing boring webdev work. No social local mobile here. Screw
that. We have quite a few projects that will allow you to really utilize your
knowledge.

Yes, we have the booze and the nerf guns and the snacks and all that crap but
we actually pay our developers too. Since this is the case we don't do startup
slave interns or junior developers.

We are funded and have the biggest companies in the world as paying customers
and they are asking some quite crazy things of us - step up to the challenge.
On a side note - we basically don't build anything until someone hands us a
check.

We need help but we need people who can write code that is very _efficient_
and very _fast_.

Our office is near Embarcadero, SF.

Please email me right now at ieyberg@appthority.com .

------
slicedata
SLICE DATA

\- Team: MIT, Berkeley, Google Research, Microsoft Research, IBM Research,
Yahoo Research, ...

\- Investors: a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Fortune 500s down to SMBs

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively capture and retain customers

\- Looking for: smart hackers, ideally strong in data mining, who are also
excited to join an early-stage startup and grow with the company

RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build predictive models using sophisticated algorithms and data extracted
from the web and other sources

\- Interact with customers, analyze their data, understand their pain points,
and develop new product features and new products

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Ideally experienced with analyzing data sets, formulating data problems,
and building machine-learned models

\- Familiarity with Python, Java/Scala, or R preferred

CONTACT

\- <https://www.slice-data.com>

\- hiring@slice-data.com

------
dawson
To all exceptional Ruby engineers, Objective-C developers, Javascript
developers, designers and sysadmins:

If you are ready to join a fast growing team of passionate engineers,
designers and medical professionals wanting to address the clunky, legacy and
vendor lock-in IT healthcare at a global level, we want to hear from you. Our
take on the ePHR is <https://howareyou.com>, you can find out more about our
company vision here <http://cambridgehealthcare.com>.

You will be working on a service oriented architecture, completely API driven,
running on the best hybrid infrastructure - our private Heroku for healthcare
if you wish. You will be learning from the best in their field while working
from our new, bespoke London office with great natural light and lovely period
features. The office comes with a table tennis-table including weekly table
tennis sessions with a professional coach, drinks vending machine and a retro
arcade machine, all courtesy of How are you?. The Office is situated right in
the middle of Silicon Roundabout, 5 minutes walking distance from Old Street
station. You can find pictures of our office on our Twitter account
<https://twitter.com/howareyou>

All positions are full-time and on-site only, we are willing to help the right
candidates in any way we can, regardless of their location. We reward talent,
experience and commitment fairly, salaries range from £40k to £90k. All
candidates are encouraged to get in touch with us on jobs.hn@howareyou.com

How are you? is a venture funded and internationally award winning healthcare
startup, based in Cambridge, London and now Beijing. Winner of the most
prestigious Institute of Engineering and Technology Innovation Award for best
IT Technology and HealthInvestor Award for IT innovator of the year 2012.

------
malandrew
Famo.us

Fulltime in SoMa, San Francisco, CA. No remote.

We're building the equivalent of Cocoa/CocoaTouch/Android SDK for web
applications. If you are a software developer with a passion for building
operating systems, high performance graphics, application frameworks and
software engineering tools come join us, because we're working on something
big getting attention from some of the biggest names in Silicon Valley
(although we can't yet say who).

Experience with functional programming and especially functional reactive
programming is a huge plus. Our main language right now is in JavaScript,
because that is what runs in the browser. However, we're still very small and
use of only JavaScript isn't set in stone. We're also considering languages
particularly well-suited for metaprogramming as we build out our developer
tooling (e.g. Clojure & ClojureScript).

Apply for jobs via AngelList, <https://angel.co/famo-us#recruiting> , or email
tyler@famo.us

------
vide0star
Smarkets, London, Software Engineer, Python, Erlang & Mobile

Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by offering a modern
betting exchange with significantly lower transaction fees than the
competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile development team.
We've handled over £250 million of bets since launching in 2010.

Our office near Old Street in London is shared with other exciting startups
and has a pool table, foosball table, and fully stocked fridge.

We're heavily driven by user-focused design and a focus on technology and
engineering as a first class discipline. We write our software in Python and
Erlang, and rely heavily on asynchronous programming techniques and REST. We
build on a modern, open-source software stack which includes Linux, Vagrant,
Flask, Eventlet, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch, Graphite, Chef, and Git.

For more info: <https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/engineering>

------
amackera
Toronto, Canada

Top Hat Monocle (<http://www.tophatmonocle.com>) is hiring for a few roles:
mobile dev (iOS, Android), sysadmin/infrastructure developer (rabbitmq,
selenium, fabric, ec2), general web developer (python, django, javascript,
node.js.) We also hire interns so please feel free to apply for that as well
(paid of course.)

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded) education startup that helps make
class more engaging. We've got some really cool problems to work on and your
work would be impacting a huge number of students daily.

Our dev team is in Toronto but we've also got an office in San Francisco so if
you're really good we would be open to having someone work from there. If
you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free to
contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you manage
the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to anson at tophatmonocle dot com.

------
andygeers
Hubbub - London or surroundings - Full time

Hubbub is saving independent food shops by letting people order online when
they can't get to the shops themselves. We mask the complexity of ordering
from lots of separate shops and allow customers to place a single order online
and receive all their weekly shopping in one go. It's good for the shops
because it lets them reach a wider audience, and it's good for our busy
customers because it allows them to support their local community.

We're looking for two developers, who will double the size of our current
team, to work on our Rails based website and supporting applications. Ruby
experience is a plus, but we're very happy to take on people without direct
experience if they know how to learn - our second developer hadn't written any
Ruby before starting with us. More details, including how to apply, are at
<http://developers.hubbub.co.uk/>

------
rAtClimateC
San Francisco, Seattle: JavaScript, Rails, and Clojure / Java engineers

The Climate Corporation’s mission is to help all the world’s people and
businesses manage and adapt to climate change. To achieve our mission, we have
built a unique technology platform to enable, for the first time, the real-
time pricing and purchasing of customizable weather insurance. Managing over
200 TB of data, including 34 trillion+ weather simulation data points, 150
billion soil type observations, and more than 3 million daily weather
measurements, we are one of the largest users of Amazon Web Services.

The Climate Corporation is focused on the enormous challenge and opportunity
of protecting the $3 trillion global agriculture industry from the financial
impact of adverse weather – the cause of over 90 percent of crop loss – with
fully automated weather insurance products. We are also building web and
mobile applications that unleash the power of our unique data and analyses to
help farmers manage their daily work with field-level weather and crop
insights.

At The Climate Corporation, leaving a mark on the world is in our DNA; we want
to make a lasting and meaningful real-world impact. We relish big problems
because they are the most interesting to tackle, the most rewarding, and
typically, the most valuable to solve. We also thrive on finding the possible
in the impossible.

If you are the best at what you do, you like solving interesting problems, and
you are looking for like-minded people dedicated to having a major impact on
the world, we are eager to talk with you.

See our video about what it’s like to work at The Climate Corporation:
goo.gl/lNVPS

We're an extremely well funded series C startup (~$110 million) with huge
things in the works!

We're primarily looking for JavaScript, Rails, and Clojure / Java engineers.
If you think the above sounds interesting and feel like you might be a good
fit, send me your resume.

------
danso
Bloomberg - New York, NY and Washington DC - Full Time Ruby on Rails related
dev jobs (I'm not from Bloomberg, just noticed it on their careers site)

[http://jobs.bloomberg.com/search?q=ruby&location=](http://jobs.bloomberg.com/search?q=ruby&location=)

(the dates indicate when the job was posted)

Ruby on Rails Developer - Bloomberg Institute Job New York, NY, US Dec 14,
2012

Ruby on Rails Developer Job Washington, DC, US Dec 27, 2012

Ruby on Rails Developer Job New York, NY, US Dec 23, 2012

Bloomberg Government - Web Developer Internship Job Washington, DC, US Jan 8,
2013

Web Front-End Software Engineer Job New York, NY, US Dec 6, 2012

Senior Web Developer - Consumer Websites Job New York, NY, US Dec 23, 2012

Senior Java Developer Job New York, NY, US Dec 23, 2012

Senior Web Developer - Businessweek Job New York, NY, US Dec 8, 2012

Senior Cloud Builder Job New York, NY, US Dec 2, 2012

Web Infrastructure Architect Job New York, NY, US Dec 29, 2012

Senior Software Engineer - Data Visualization Job New York, NY, US Dec 5, 2012

Reliability Engineer - CTO Office Job New York, NY, US Jan 24, 2013

------
bradhe
Cloudability in downtown Portland, Oregon

We help companies get their arms around how they're using the cloud. We're the
only cross-vendor cloud analytics platform on the market and we're the only
company that can reliably report on cost and usage of Amazon and other cloud
platforms.

ENGINEERS: We're looking for Ruby engineers that are in love with big data.
We'll need your help scaling up our data pipeline and building tools that our
front end team can use to provide the best-in-class user experience that we're
already known for.

DEVOPS: Devops at Cloudability is an opportunity to define best practices for
how to efficiently use the cloud. Devops here is full stack role: Not only
will you be in charge of building out our infrastructure, but you'll also to
define how we provide the most reliable product on the market, end-to-end.

<http://www.cloudability.com> Email: Brad Heller, brad@cloudability.com

------
phillytom
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) - No remote, but we will help you
with relocation.

Monetate helps internet marketers make their site more relevant. We turn data
in action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and DOM
manipulation to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - data, UX, 3rd party JS, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical teams have full authority over (and responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Market rate salaries

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

We've hired great people from HN in the past. We're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at <http://engineering.monetate.com/>

Feel free to email me with any questions or to apply - tjanofsky monetate com

------
thesash
Tradesy is hiring developers and designers for web and mobile, full-time and
interns, in Santa Monica or remote.

We're building a peer to peer online marketplace that facilitates sticking
points in the transaction that prevent people from buying and selling online,
from suggesting pricing, to providing shipping kits and handling returns on
behalf of sellers, to ranking items in the storefront.

Since launching in October we've gotten a lot of great press:

<http://tradesy.com/press>

and more importantly, we've gained significant traction right out of the gate,
as well as an overwhelmingly positive response from our customers.

We're a small team, you'll be the fourth engineer, and while we develop on a
LAMP stack with Redis and Solr on top, we value strong engineering talent with
a background in Java and/or C++. PHP experience is a perk but not required.

For mobile, we're working on iOS first since 75% of our mobile traffic is iOS
based, but if you develop for Android we'd still love to talk to you.

Marketplaces pose a lot of interesting technical challenges like working with
large and rapidly growing sets of user submitted items, processing large
volume transactions, working with image processing and manipulation,
developing algorithmic solutions for curation, spam, and fraud, and automating
chunks of the logistical backend that runs behind the scenes.

As a company we value transparency, sustainability, and customer service.
We're relentlessly focused on developing a product people love, and to that
end we focus on quantitatively measuring impact of the changes we make to the
product, as well as getting constant feedback from our customers.

You can reach us through angel list, or contact me direct at sash@tradesy.com

<https://angel.co/tradesy#recruiting>

------
joeconway
Shoreditch, London, UK

IOS and ANDROID MOBILE DEVELOPER, full-time or internship

We are looking for an open-minded, creative, passionate and experienced mobile
developer with experience in writing code for either iOS or Android.

Requirements: \- Experience in Mobile development (iOS, Android, Sencha Touch)

\- Understanding of Git or other version control platforms

\- Preferable to have code examples available or a public Git repository

\- A keen interest in startups and best development practices

\- At least one published app

 _Who we are_

Leto (<http://letolab.com/>) is a London-based technology innovation house
that helps clients around the world to build startups and reengineer existing
businesses. Not only we create web and mobile applications for our customers,
but we also develop our bespoke in-house technologies.

In addition to other services, we provide technology and strategy consultancy
to derive a competitive advantage for our clients. Our approach focuses on
lean software development applying agile methodologies and cutting edge
technologies.

 _WE OFFER_

\- Competitive salary

\- Friendly and easy-going team

\- Hands-on experience with real Silicon Valley and London startups

\- Working with a cutting-edge technology every day

\- Opportunity to meet entrepreneurs, investors, mentors at various events

\- Opportunity to develop and launch your own project with our help

\- And of course, many amazing parties and fun, not to mention our Beer
Fridays! :)

Shoot us an email on team@letolab.com (bonus points for mentioning that you
found us on HN)! Remember to include your CV and portfolio, so we can learn
more about the amazing work you've done in the past!

------
whockey
Plaid Technologies - plaid.io

San Francisco, CA - Full Time and Internship - Developers & Designers

Plaid makes it simple for any developer or application to link with credit and
debit card spending data. In the process, we're generating one of the largest
transactional data sets in the world, and using machine learning and
statistical analysis to draw insights about how consumers spend their time,
money, and attention.

We're a small, all engineering team - looking to bring on more ambitious, fun
team members. Our stack is made up of Node, Hadoop and Hive with Mongo and
Redis. We're looking for experienced generalists, and prefer fast learners to
specific experience with our stack. Whether you're a mobile developer, data
scientist, or or a resident philosopher we'd love to hear from you.

Interns: <https://plaid.io/summerofplaid> Full-time: email jobs[at]plaid.io

------
armrbusting
NYC

ff Venture Capital

Engineer/Developer/Hacker in Residence

Looking for an awesome engineer to come in-house and join our team.

-Define and test your best practices while developing in-house proprietary products. Such products will be used by both our portfolio and offered to the greater startup community. If these products are successful, we may spin them out to be an entirely separate companies.

-Support ff Venture Capital in all things engineering/technical, including providing technical due diligence on potential investments.

-Support specific portfolio companies as needed, including, but not limited to coaching/mentoring young companies and tech leads, and performing technical interviews.

Check out ff at: <http://www.ffvc.com>

Check out the full listing at:
[http://ffventure.theresumator.com/apply/iMl5nU/Developer-
In-...](http://ffventure.theresumator.com/apply/iMl5nU/Developer-In-
Residence.html)

------
Peroni
Globaldev - London, UK: Ruby Engineers & Ruby on Rails Developers - Permanent
& Contract

<http://globaldev.co.uk/jobs>

Globaldev are the tech team behind the largest social network you’ve probably
never heard of. One of the world’s leading social discovery and dating
companies, we’re the Facebook for people who haven’t met yet – enabling people
to find new friends and partners online for fun and adventure in real life.

We’re looking for 2-3 expert Ruby engineers & RoR Developers to help us build
a series of major enhancements to our dating platform and infrastructure over
the next 12 months.

It's a fantastic place to work where you'll be surrounded by incredibly
talented developers working on big data problems and we are working hard to
ensure we provide the best environment for Ruby/RoR Devs in London.

For more info or to apply email me - sbuckley@globaldev.co.uk

------
bokchoi
LabKey Software <http://labeky.com/>

Seattle, San Diego

LabKey Software is hiring exceptional people who will help scientists attack
some of the most challenging problems in the world. Our team partners directly
with leading biomedical researchers working to prevent and treat a wide range
of diseases (HIV, cancer, diabetes, auto-immune diseases, asthma, allergies,
and others); we learn their research and develop solutions to their data
management and analytical challenges. We release everything we develop as
open-source software, accelerating research in labs and networks throughout
the world.

LabKey Software is headquartered in Seattle, WA and is establishing a new
development office in San Diego.

We currently have openings for Java devs and test/QA engineers.
<http://www.labkey.com/company/careers>

------
perezda
Mountain View, CA - Wedding Party www.weddingpartyapp.com

Looking for Android, Rails or iOS Engineers.

1\. We’re building a company that’s bringing mobile technology to the massive
($100bln) wedding industry. (there are over 2.5M weddings and 300M guests a
year in the US alone)

2\. We’ve seen tremendous growth and are currently working on some technically
interesting multi platform and scaling challenges. There are also big data
challenges on the horizon.

3\. We’re a small team of 5 and you will have a huge material impact on the
growth of the company.

4\. We’re on Rails 3.2, Objective C, Java. We use Coffeescript, Underscore,
Haml, and Sass. We test with RSpec, Capybara and Selenium.

5\. We work at an awesome office near downtown Mountain View and have a
diverse and wicked smart team.

Learn more here: <http://www.weddingpartyapp.com/jobs>

If you’re interested, email us at jobs@weddingpartyapp.com

------
harel
London, UK - Glow is Hiring Python and JavaScript Developers

<http://thisisglow.com/>

Glow is on a rapid growth curve and are currently looking to assemble a super
team of great developers to work in our West End office. We’ll do everything
we can to make you feel at home. We have fun challenges to offer, playing with
big data, scalability, machine learning, analytics, user interface and we're
always willing to learn new things. We cook with Python, Javascript, a large
dose of other cutting edge technologies and a healthy mix of social and
advertising APIs. If you think you can hack it, we'd love to hear from you.

Email us: careers@thisisglow.com

A bit more info:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/london_forhire/comments/150v91/hirin...](http://www.reddit.com/r/london_forhire/comments/150v91/hirin..).

------
sadadar
ConnectSolutions - San Francisco, CA - Full Time
<http://www.connectsolutions.com/careers>

ConnectSolutions works in the Unified Communication space as a managed
services provider, hosting enterprise and government UC products and building
a platform and services around them. We are a profitable small business based
in SF that was bootstrapped but recently took investment ($10M,
<http://tiny.cc/qnqdrw>) in order to drive additional growth. We solve real
and challenging collaboration problems for a large base of highly recognizable
customers. Our success is in a large part due to the collaborative nature of
our business and dynamic company culture. Our competitive compensation,
benefits and perks reflect the high value we place on our people. Sometime
this year ConnectSolutions customers (including Google, Charles Schwab, KPMG,
SAS, Kaplan, General Motors, USAID, FDA, and many others) will surpass 5
billion collaboration minutes.

We're looking to start to ramp up a SaaS business to augment our successful
and profitable managed services business that attracts high profile enterprise
and government customers with a business that can take our lessons learned and
value to small to medium sized business.

\- Our product manager wants a full stack engineer with a lot of energy to
work closely with to co-found a business line, if you're interested in being a
technical co-founder without the risk of short runway this would be a great
job for you.

\- Our engineering team is looking for a devops engineer who can help move us
into a SaaS world while our 5 year history is in managed services.

\- We're also hiring a support engineer on our managed services side and an
associate customer engagement person (combo project manager and account
manager)

If interested in any of these positions, or you just think the domain/company
sound cool and aren't a fit for these but want to work with us, e-mail me at
matt@connectsolutions.com.

------
rrhyne
Orderoso (San Diego, Remote) - PHP/MySql Software Engineer

Your core duties will be MVC based PHP (yii preferred) and MySQL, but you'll
finish features out with HTML, CSS and javascript. You'll have direct input on
all levels of the product, from concept to deployment. Every person in the
office is considered a seasoned UX person, experience in this area is a plus.
You might know about design for efficient data management. Experience with
Node, Backbone.js and NoSQL technologies is a plus.

Core: PHP via MVC, MySQL, HTML, jQuery, handcrafted javascript and CSS, TDD
and RESTful APIs, GIT, 3+ years experience

Bonus: Ecommerce, d3.js, Appcelerator Titanium, Phone Gap or other Javascript
mobile frameworks, NoSQL, Node.js, Backbone.js, Linux server administration

<http://orderoso.com> send resume to tech at orderoso.com

------
avar
Amsterdam, The Netherlands. H1B[1]

Booking.com is always on the lookout for good developers, DBA's and sysadmins
on-site in the center of Amsterdam. I'm a developer there currently working on
infrastructure tasks and relocated over there about three years ago, and have
been very happy with it.

We have people from all over the world relocating to work with us and are very
well set up to handle relocation and visa issues, most of the people working
in IT are expats so we've got a lot of experience with bringing people in.

It's a rapidly growing company that represents the biggest chunk of the
Priceline (PCLN) group of companies where problems that look relatively
mundane on paper become much more interesting due to the scale and growth
levels we're operating at.

We use Perl for almost everything with a MySQL backend and Git for
development. We get our changes out really fast, it's rare for your code not
to be on our live systems within hours of you pushing it. We're also very open
to open sourcing code that doesn't contain any business logic, I've personally
been involved in open sourcing a few of our internal tools, including
<https://github.com/git-deploy> and a few CPAN modules.

We have a relatively flat hierarchy with minimum levels of bureaucracy since
we're very data driven and have a clear goal: helping our customers. You don't
have to know Perl in advance to be a developer there. We've hired people
who've done C, Java etc. before. The sort of people we'd like to hire are good
technically, excellent at communication, and can acquire a good sense of how
they fit into the big picture.

I'd be happy to answer any questions at avarab@gmail.com and/or forward your
resume, I've posted in a similar thread here a few times before andI've
fielded a bunch of questions from would-be applicants.
<http://booking.com/jobs> also has some good information.

1\. Well, not H1B, but we'll take care of the Dutch equivalent

------
radimm
Berlin, Germany or Remote (within EU); relocation possible; no agencies

candena GmbH (<http://candena.com/>) - recently incorporated in Germany - is
building the team-based collaboration platform for educational and training
purposes. We have already been chosen as the official platform provider for
the open online course that launched in January 2013 and is operated by world-
known academic and business experts in US and Europe.

We are hiring for multiple full-time positions:

* Lead Developer (Ruby/Rails, Full Stack experience, Project management)

* Full stack engineer (Ruby/Rails, Coffee Script, usability, testing)

* UI/UX developer (HTML/CSS/JS/CoffeScript with Ruby/Ruby on Rails knowledge)

If you are interested, feel free to contact me directly at rmarek@candena.com
together with the CV and/or Github repository, examples of your work, etc.

------
swang
Metamarkets - <http://www.metamarkets.com/> \- San Francisco, CA Looking for:
Interns, Full-Time, H1B transfer-friendly

Metamarkets is looking for people who are excited by data.

We have a number of different engineering positions open both on the front-end
and the back-end.

On the front-end we're running entirely in JavaScript/CoffeeScript with
Node.js for our server-side along with a framework called DVL that builds on
top of D3.js.

On the back-end we're using everything from Java, Scala, R, Hadoop, Pig,
ZooKeeper, to Memcached. This is all to help run our own distributed, column-
oriented analytical datastore called Druid.

Please see <http://metamarkets.com/jobs/> for more information about the jobs
we have open. Questions please send to hiring@metamarkets.com

------
willf
Reverb Technologies (aka Wordnik) has a number of good positions available
including: iPad Visual Designer, iPad Interaction Designer, Full-Time Web and
Mobile Designer, iOS Developer, Frontend Hacker, Server Engineer, Machine
Learning Expert, Computational Linguist, and Analytics and Data-Mining Expert.
Job descriptions are at <http://www.helloreverb.com/jobs/> (where you'll also
see a bit about what it's like to work here).

Feel free to contact me at will@helloreverb.com if you want to apply or have
questions — and check out what we're building at <http://helloreverb.com> (as
well as <http://wordnik.com>, which just got a bit of a refresh).

------
soundandfeury
Location: Atlanta, GA

Company: Experience ( <http://www.findexp.com/> )

Looking for devs of all shapes and sizes.

We are a small group of sports / music fans that believe live events should be
more fun. Our product lets teams offer unused or unsold seats as in venue
upgrades through a mobile device, providing an awesome experience for the fan.
It's better for fans, better for teams, and both love our current product. We
are a well-funded and passionate startup, looking for a few devs to help us
grow and change the industry.

Some technologies we use: Groovy/Grails, PostgreSql, redis, BackboneJS, etc.
Experience with any of these is not required. We believe a good dev can pick
up tools as necessary. We move fast, and we love new challenges and finding
the right solution for them.

Contact us: listen [at] findexp.com

------
bostonpete
Exa (<http://exa.com>)

Burlington, MA (on 128 outside Boston)

We're a relatively small software company that develops simulation products
that are extensively used for product design in a number of (e.g. automotive,
aerospace, and motorsports). I manage the preprocessor group here.

Exa has a number of SW positions listed on our site, but I'm hiring for a
couple of positions that aren't yet listed there. Here's the more senior
position description on monster (I'm also looking for recent grads for a
similar, but more junior role)...

Senior Software Engineer – Graphical Preprocessor Development - C++

[http://jobview.monster.com/Senior-Software-Engineer-
Graphica...](http://jobview.monster.com/Senior-Software-Engineer-Graphical-
Preprocessor-Development-C-Job-Burlington-MA-US-118789067.aspx)

------
tjlogins
M6D (media6degrees) is hiring full-time Java developers in NYC.

Required Technical skills: Server-side Java including multi-threading,
concurrency, database connectivity, etc Linux SQL TDD, Unit, Integration and
Functional testing. Subversion or Git Experience with dependency injection and
design patterns One or more of the following considered a PLUS:

Desire to work with Kafka, Cassandra, Hadoop/Hive, Machine Learning, Real-time
Bidding, Distributed Systems, Big Data. Detailed knowledge of browsers and web
technologies Code profiling and optimization Experience with online ad serving
Browser Re-targeting Experience integrating with a major advertising exchange
through APIs (e.g., YieldManager, DoubleClick) Dog lover, musical skills,
winning Ping Pong and/or Ultimate Frisbee awards!

interested? email me: tj@m6d.com

------
sashthebash
StorageRoom - Berlin, Germany - H1b \-----------------------------------

We’re building a cloud-based Content Management platform that’s targeted at
developers. We just received funding from prestigious VCs (unannounced).

You say Content Management sucks? That’s exactly what we think, and we see a
huge opportunity to do something completely different that plays well with
HTML5/JS and native mobile apps. The initial version of our platform is
already used by hundreds of customers, from major global media companies to
small development agencies (e.g. Viacom).

We already have a team of incredible developers that are working on the next
generation of our service. We are looking for a _growth hacker_ that can help
us market the service.

Interested? Please send an email to sascha@thriventures.com and we can tell
you more.

------
bendilts
Lucidchart - Salt Lake City, UT

Lucidchart is a rapidly growing tech startup looking for great backend
software engineers to join us at our headquarters in Utah. At Lucidchart, we
build killer graphical web applications requiring highly available, secure and
scalable backend services. Talent and ability to learn are more important than
years of experience.

You may have seen Lucidchart demoed during the second Google I/O 2012 keynote:
<http://t.co/sd6GgZvy>

We're hiring BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. Lucidchart runs with various
decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, PHP, MongoDB and MySQL.
At Lucidchart, your responsibilities would include enhancing existing
services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party applications and
ensuring services are highly reliable and scalable.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications * Scala or
Java * PHP * MySQL or other relational database * NoSQL databases (MongoDB
especially desirable) * Opscode Chef or Puppet * Cloud computing (AWS)

We're also hiring FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. We build killer graphical web
applications that push the boundaries of what's possible in the browser.
Lucidchart is powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the
Internet, optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from an
installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications *
Javascript * Google Closure compiler/library * CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation *
jQuery * node.js * Native app development on Android and/or iOS * Facebook
APIs

We're also looking for a product manager to help us unify the vision of
Lucidchart and our future products, develop relationships with key integration
partners, and be sure we always deliver the highest value to our customers.

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
expect_labs
San Francisco, CA (full-time, remote, H1B welcome) Expect Labs
(<http://www.expectlabs.com>)

\-------------------------------------------------------

Expect Labs is a startup based in downtown SF that is building a product
called MindMeld (www.expectlabs.com/mindmeld). We're backed by some of the
most prominent investors in Silicon Valley, including Google Ventures and
Greylock.

\-------------------------------------------------------

Our open positions include:

Back-end Software Engineer Front-end Software Engineer iOS Engineer Android
Engineer Designer Product Manager

\-------------------------------------------------------

If you are awesome and interested in what we're working on, we'd love to hear
from you. Visit www.expectlabs.com/jobs or shoot us an email at jobs (at)
expectlabs (dot) com. Thanks and good luck!

------
bwb
World Wide Web Hosting LLC / Site5.com

We are 100% remote based, so you can be anywhere in the world! _Our big focus
is on work life balance, we don't do overtime and we work really hard to
ensure everyone has a generous amount of time off.

Ruby on Rails Developers - Remote anywhere in world. _Check out our projects
at <http://www.eng5.com/projects.html>

We are also looking for someone for the Operations department, must be
incredible at organization as the primary duty is to help keep the company and
our projects on task and organized in Basecamp + a lot of work to keep the 90+
person company functioning smoothly.

Email careers@site5.com with a link to Github for the RoR position, or your
resume for the Operations position. Thanks, Ben

~~~
dirceut
Hello Ben,

I've sent an email to careers@site5.com and got an auto-responder telling me
to apply using <http://www.site5.com/about/careers> \- but there is no Rails
position there. How can I apply?

Thanks, Dirceu

------
shadchnev
LONDON, UK.

Arguably the most exciting tech position in London.

We are Forward Labs, a startup lab in London. We are 18 guys coming up with
new ideas, building prototypes, testing them using lean techniques and forming
teams around products that have solid traction. Essentially, we are a well-
funded playground. Our goal is to produce 1-2 new businesses a year.

We have amazing, driven, entrepreneurial people who have a range of skills,
from dev to UX/UI, marketing etc all within the team. Since we are part of a
larger company, Forward (www.forward.co.uk), we also benefit from access to
their expertise.

Please read more about open positions on our website:
<http://www.forwardlabs.co.uk/careers>

Email me at evgeny.shadchnev@forward.co.uk for details.

------
martinduncan
San Francisco, CA

Voxer has multiple job opportunities for Engineers who are looking for an
exciting new career. If you have skills in iOS app development, Hadoop, HBase,
Node.js, Web Design or QA Automation, we'd love to talk to you. We're also
looking for a Visual Designer, if that's your passion.

<http://voxer.theresumator.com/>

Some information about Voxer, and what we're up to!

Voxer is more than just a walkie-talkie app, it is one of the most used Push-
to-Talk and messaging applications in the world. Voxer iOS and Android apps
allow tens of millions of users across the world to communicate instantly.
We're making voice and multimedia communication faster, more efficient, and
more social. Our goal is ambitious - we're building the next generation
communication voice service at the intersection between PTT, phone calls, SMS,
conference calls, and multimedia messaging.

It's no small feat to achieve, to keep one of the world's fastest growing
voice applications humming along and growing at a phenomenal pace. But we are
50 dedicated individuals who are putting some of the most exciting technology
in the world to work right now - we are the world's largest Node.js site, and
we also run one of the largest Riak clusters in the world.

We are dedicated and solely focused on building the next generation of
communication. The problems we're facing are at a scale only seen at companies
like Twitter and Facebook and we're looking for exceptional people who can
help us tackle them.

We closed our first outside round of funding last spring, and our brand new
offices are right off Market Street in San Francisco. There's tons of
restaurants and shopping nearby at Westfield and Union Square to spend your
hard earned cash on, and if you're a musician there's a few outside on the
street that we wouldn't mind you teaching a few new songs to. There are plenty
of MUNI lines right outside, BART is a block away, plus the Ferry to Oakland
and Marin is a pleasant fifteen minute stroll or five minute bus ride away.

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
peawee
Two Positions: SF, CA, and REMOTE, anywhere

SpiderOak is looking for two talented, driven developers to advance our world
in the web (the SF position) and on the MacOS platform (the REMOTE position).
We're interested in people who want to carve out a world for themselves and
who want to be able to make a difference in both the product they build and
the organization they're in.

MacOS Developer (REMOTE): [https://spideroak.com/blog/20130201115107-now-
hiring-mac-cli...](https://spideroak.com/blog/20130201115107-now-hiring-mac-
client-engineer)

Web Developer (SF, CA): [https://spideroak.com/blog/20130201162523-now-hiring-
web-dev...](https://spideroak.com/blog/20130201162523-now-hiring-web-
developer)

------
kittkat
Boston, MA: Jana wants Interns, Full Stack Developers, Python Developers, Web
Developers

Jana’s hiring web developers. We recently added Dan O’Brien as VP Engineering
and Craig Lancaster as Chief Architect (ex-Zynga Boston’s Director of
Engineering and CTO) but we’re still looking for interns and more experienced
engineers. Can you help us push the envelope of how the modern web can
interact with mobile phones?

For more info/to apply: www.jana.com

We are: Jana is a small (15 FT) Boston-based startup that came out of the MIT
Media Lab. We focus on people in the developing world. We help organizations
like P&G, Unilever, and the United Nations connect with people in emerging
markets like India, Indonesia, Brazil and Nigeria. Jana meets these consumers
where they're at, which is often the mobile web on their low-end phone. We
work at a global scale: through partnerships with more than 235 mobile
operators in more than 100 countries Jana can send airtime rewards to more
than 3.48 billion people.

We want: We’re hiring software engineers to work on both our back-end and
front-end challenges. We are python end-to-end, hosting our servers in
Amazon’s cloud. Our challenges tend to be systems-level ones, as we engineer
the ability to reliably connect with individuals on the other side of the
world.

We are looking for people who are passionate about what we are trying to
accomplish: making a direct connection to developing world consumers using
mobile technology.

We offer: We provide a fun, relaxing, productive work environment. Our office
is on Boylston Street in Boston’s Back Bay. We offer benefits like 401k,
medical and dental and perks like an in office lounge with an Xbox and Wii. We
try to accommodate employee wants, be it snacks, beer fridge preferences, game
suggestions, kickball league sign up, etc.

Apply Directly: _Full Stack Web Developer<http://jobsco.re/Rwi6X6> _Python
Developer <http://jobsco.re/OVBhqL> *Web Developer Intern
<http://jobsco.re/Tqohbj>

------
robmallery
Originate is hiring in SF, LA, NYC, Sunnyvale and Vegas.

We're hiring smart people, no seriously, that's the only criteria... oh yeah,
and gets stuff done. Helps if you're cool too :-)

Tech stacks are RoR, Scala, Java, Node.JS, iOS and Android.

Originate is a unique Venture firm. We build a startup's software (web and/or
mobile) in exchange for equity. Currently we're 85 people total (60 elite
engineers) and 5 offices across the country.

Key differentiators: -20% of the equity Originate takes in a new venture is
shared with the engineers through our "Innovation Equity Program".

-EIR program to build your own startup or work on Open-Source projects 20% of your time.

Send a note on AngelList if interested...<https://angel.co/originate>

~~~
weareschizo
As an engineer at Originate, I'd like to jump in and say I appreciate the
extremely flexible working environment (location, times, and vacation are all
quite flexible).

If you have any questions about what it's like to work here as an engineer,
let me know.

~~~
hoka
Hi,

I do have some questions; would you mind shooting me an email? (you don't have
any contact info on your profile.)

------
oebs
Berlin, Germany: Adspert (Bidmanagement GmbH) <http://www.adspert.de/>

We're hiring:

* Python developers for both web application as well as backend services development.

* Python developers who also like Javascript!

We're a small (~7 devs) but pretty competent team working on interesting
problems. We got a complex system of several applications and services, which
share their data mainly through Postgresql (totalling ~2TB data at the moment,
growing every day by a few GB).

If you're looking for a nice place to work in the center of Berlin, friendly
colleagues and a fun environment, without overtime or weekend work, write to
jobs@adspert.de.

PS: We already hired someone from the November "Who is hiring" (hi Florian!
:-) and you can be next!

------
ryporter
AMA Capital -- Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

Join us in writing software that trades billions of dollars per day in the
foreign exchange market.

We are a very small team, all engineers, who design and implement our own
trading strategies and infrastructure, down to the networking code that ties
us in to financial markets. We will add one or two engineers to our team in
the coming months and are looking for people who will focus on strategy or on
infrastructure.

No experience or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do
need to be at least interested in financial markets and to be able to
implement your strategies carefully in C++.

<http://amacapital.net/careers.html>

------
zacharydanger
Garland, TX -- 1000bulbs.com - Full Time

Job listing and application can be found here:
<https://github.com/1000Bulbs/dev-app>

Looking for good developers who might know Rails/PHP to help us sell more
light bulbs online.

------
tarlyn
Singapore, Full Time

Navagis - Technical Sales

Our optimum candidate would be someone coming from Computer Science/Software
Engineering who has worked in geospatial technologies, lives in Singapore,
wants to join a fast moving startup, and loves being able to present new and
disruptive technologies to CIO's and CEO's of various enterprise companies
around southeast asia.

We are a US based startup working on awesome geospatial products. The job
would involve traveling to Indonesia, Philippines, Malaysia, Thailand, and
India. Although you will primarily be acting as a sales role, we are looking
for someone with a good technical background, they should also understand
geospatial technologies.

Please contact me at jobs@navagis.com

------
rsingel
Contextly

San Francisco, Remote

CTO/Late Stage Founder

We help publications build loyal audiences with tools that make life better
for publishers, writers and readers. We've got revenue, customers and a cool
roadmap (<http://contextly.com>).

We're looking for someone who can make the right platform decisions,
prioritize features and lead a team - while also writing code. You should also
think that making online publishing better is something you would be proud to
do.

There's lots of fun challenges with big data, machine learning, etc, but you
don't have to be an expert in any of that. We're looking for someone who is
curious, motivated, wants to learn new technologies and gets stuff done.

Email ryan contextly com

------
ddispaltro
Come work at Rackspace in the heart of San Francisco (2nd and Folsom), we have
14k sq feet and are expanding to another 14k sq feet within 5 months. We are
hiring for many positions, full-time or interns. Rackspace focuses on building
big systems to serve builders and are incredibly customer-focused dead set on
building useful services that operate at scale.

We are looking for the following:

* Get stuff done, people that are motivated to make an impact * Distributed systems experience * Excited to build new stuff * Passion for new technology * Like working next to Mailgun * Interns are welcome, h1b’s are welcome

I run the San Francisco office so please ping me directly,
daniel.dispaltro@rackspace.com

------
f00biebletch
Palo Alto, Skype

We are hiring to help us build massive distributed systems from the ground up
on C#/F#/Azure. We run elastic systems backed by a nosqlish data store, async
replication, and, in general, do a lot of async programming. We are doing
devops, building systems to support Skype's amazing user base and move
functionality, so our engineers get to do full lifecycle in an agile
environment. It is somewhat like a startup with a lot of money, food, dogs,
but we do have a few more managers. My team is smart, experienced, not risk
averse, and in control of their own destiny. You can't ask for much more than
that.

Contact f00biebletch at gmail dot com for more great info.

------
drothlis
YouView, London, UK / permanent, full-time, on-site

YouView is looking for Test Automation developers. You'll be writing test
scripts and working on our test infrastructure, much of which we open-source
(e.g. <http://stb-tester.com> ).

We use a lot of shell & python, and a bit of C; but intelligence, the right
attitude to automation (automate everything!), programming ability, and a
focus on simple solutions are more important than experience with specific
technologies. You could learn a lot about Unix here. Might also suit an
experienced Linux sysadmin (with excellent shell scripting) looking to do more
python programming.

~~~
odoood
Contact info?

~~~
drothlis
In my profile: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=drothlis>

~~~
odoood
Thanks! Is test automation experience necessary/preferred?

~~~
drothlis
Not necessarily -- email me your CV & links to your code samples, blog posts,
etc. if you have any! :-)

~~~
odoood
Great, will do (I wish [Y] sent email notifications when you receive comment
replies, might have seen this sooner)

------
tjtrapp
Manhattan Beach, CA

Full-time Java Developer

Trippy.com is currently building a next-generation travel system. We are
looking to hire a developer who loves to solve problems by writing code. The
ideal person enjoys getting involved in both the server and client code bases.
The basic stack is mongo, java+spring, html5+css+javascript, and obj-c. You do
not need to know all of the technologies we use day-to-day but are required to
have a natural curiosity to learn new technologies and be comfortable writing
Java.

Would you like an opportunity to work with a small, technology-driven team in
sunny Southern California?

Send your resume and one of the following: github, stackoverflow, linkedin to
jobs@trippy.com.

------
arram
ZeroCater (YC W11), San Francisco, New York We help companies build great
cultures through shared meals. We're hiring:

\- Senior developers

\- Sales people

\- Account Managers

\- Operations Specialists

<http://www.zerocater.com/jobs/> Contact us: jobs [at] zerocater.com

------
timanglade
Apigee (Palo Alto, REMOTE from within US, H1B) — Developer Advocates, Java
Developers, Mobile Developers.

Apigee is dedicated to powering the API & Mobile revolutions. We are helping
thousands of developers build API-driven infrastructure and mobile apps every
day. Our technology is used at Gilt, Getty Images, Tout, Walgreens, OnStar,
eBay, GameSpy, Citrix, AT&T, Pearson, ConstantContact, Best Buy, Dell, Comcast
and hundreds of others. One of the latest cool uses of our technology is
<https://baas.io> a backend-as-a-service platform in Korea.

We offer catered lunches, full health/dental/life/401k, above-market salaries,
options, unlimited vacation and flexible hours.

We are actively hiring for App Services (our Mobile Backend-as-a-Service
technology). Our stack is fully open-source
(<https://github.com/apigee/usergrid-stack>) and our hosted service is
currently in open Beta. We are built on top of Jersey, Jackson and Cassandra.

Our newest open position is Developer Advocate. Our developer advocates
partner up with indie developers & startups to ensure they have a successful
launch on our platform; meet people from all walks of life from around the
world and help them build apps and APIs; bring feedback from the trenches to
the product. This is not solutions architecture or community bootstrapping.
This is about helping our existing, vibrant community of indie developers into
being even more successful than they already are without our help :)

We are also looking for Java Developers to join our Core team and help us
overcome the next-generation technical challenges, from Websockets to multi-
DC, log routing and beyond! Not much is required except familiarity with at
least one NOSQL database, a good understanding of the Spring framework, and
solid experience in having fun.

Finally, we are looking for Mobile developers with at least 1 year experience
in one of iOS, Android or JavaScript+HTML5 development to work on our SDKs and
a range of exciting mobile apps.

Want to apply? Have some questions? Want to join but don’t match either
position? Then get in touch! ➝ tim@apigee.com

------
markhelo
Wello - San Francisco, CA (INTERN, H1B)

We are looking for engineers who are interested in the health and fitness
space. If you are a generalist who wants to solve different problems as they
show up and learn and grow with us, consider us.

We connect users with fitness experts using live 2-way video. We are a fitness
marketplace. Not only do we connect people with experts, but they also do the
workout over video using their browser. Our users have spent 20K cumulative
minutes exercising using our platform and making themselves healthier in just
a few months since we have launched.

We are seed funded and part of the latest batch of Rock Health companies.

Email: dev at wello dot co

www.wello.co

------
natehark
Optify (<http://www.optify.net>) - Seattle WA

We're hiring full-stack engineers with Java or .Net experience to help us
expand and grow our marketing automation platform for digital marketing
agencies.

Optify is solving big-data problems using a variety of open-source
technologies including PostgreSQL and ElasticSearch, while presenting simple,
actionable and insightful results to our customers via our rich web
application.

For more information: [http://www.optify.net/about-our-b2b-inbound-marketing-
soluti...](http://www.optify.net/about-our-b2b-inbound-marketing-
solutions/careers)

------
stevewilhelm
Euclid, San Francisco, CA - Full Stack Web Developer

Euclid helps physical retailers understand their customers better. Our data
analytics platform is leveling the playing field for brick and mortar
retailers by providing them with the data and analytical tools to assess and
re-shape their business.

Experience building scalable production web applications from database to
front-end using Ruby on Rails, Ember.js, Amazon Web Services, and deploying
with Github and Heroku perferred.

Contact darrin@euclidanalytics.com or see
<http://euclidanalytics.com/about/careers> for details.

------
brianmwang
New York, NY - Fitocracy (<http://fitocracy.com>)

Web Developer

We are looking for exceptional software developers to help us take Fitocracy
to the next level. Our team is solving really tough problems all set behind an
awesome user experience that needs to scale to millions of users. You must
kick ass at Python, Django, and Javascript as well as be biased toward
shipping code and product. Since we are a small team, you will work not only
on product development but pretty much any other challenge we can throw your
way.

We are offering a competitive salary and equity ownership. This is for a full
time position in New York. And yes, we will help you relocate to the best city
on Earth :)

What You'll Be Doing \- Work closely with the rest of the Fitocracy team and
deliver new features using Python, Django, and Javascript \- Help manage the
servers and services we use: AWS, Linux, MySQL, nginx, uwsgi, redis, git, and
Celery \- Communicate constantly with both the team and the Fitocracy
community \- Track user feedback and continuously iterate on it \- Test,
release, and maintain your code \- Make sure the user experience is
consistently awesome

We especially want to talk to you if... \- You have any experience with
machine learning \- You're strong in statistical analysis and/or AB testing

About Us Fitocracy is a social network that empowers everyone to reach their
next level of fitness. Nearly a million people use our web and mobile apps to
track their progress, compete against their friends, and get real world
results. We are building a world where fitness is possible for everyone.
Enough of the useless crap that's polluting the market these days. We're
setting out to change everything. We are an 8 person team based out of NYC
that recently raised money from a variety of VCs and angels, including 500
Startups, Eniac Ventures, folks from Zynga/Google/Greylock. The founders,
having gone through significant fitness transformations in their own personal
lives, originally started Fitocracy in late 2010 as a way to marry their love
of fitness with their years growing up playing classic role playing games like
Final Fantasy and Everquest.

Contact Email me at brian@fitocracy.com

------
BrandonSmith
Raleigh, NC - Republic Wireless / republicwireless.com / @republicwirelss

Republic Wireless is a division of Bandwidth.com and we are changing mobile
communications forever. We are always looking for all-around athletes. Right
now we are actively searching for:

    
    
      +----------------------+
      | Dev Ops              |
      | Front-end Developers |
      | Android Developers   |
      | Software Testers     |
      +----------------------+
    

_Erlang, Android, iOS, HTML5, JS, Dev Ops, Java_

Check out a recent NY Times article... <http://bit.ly/rw-on-nytimes>

Inquire at hackernews@bandwidth.com

------
goronbjorn
Los Altos, CA

Box (Box.com), specifically platform: developers.box.com, box.com/platform

You can find all of our recent awesome news here:
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/box>

Platform Engineer:

You'll be building and designing APIs on the Box platform from front to back
as well as developer-facing tools such as SDKs. Box is an enterprise software
company, but we build and design our APIs to be on par with the _best_ APIs
out there e.g. Twilio, Stripe, etc (you can see our documentation here:
developers.box.com/docs).

All experience levels are welcome to apply.

If interested, please contact me directly: sean@box.com

------
kyleslattery
Artisan (<http://useartisan.com>)

Philadelphia, PA - Full-time

We're building tools to help companies unleash the full power of their apps,
the first of which is "Optimize", allowing our customers to A/B test native
iOS apps, without changing any code.

If you love mobile, we have no shortage of interesting problems to solve, and
we're in a really cool office in the heart of Old City.

We have positions for iOS, Rails, and Android developers, as well as Dev/Ops
and QA. Check out our jobs page (<http://useartisan.com/jobs/>) for more info.

------
ryanb
Tutorspree (YC W11) is hiring Web Engineers in New York, NY. (Tribeca)

\+ Our web stack uses Python/Flask/postgres/nginx. \+ Competitive salary +
stock options. \+ Live in New York!

Please reach out to me directly if interested - ryan@tutorspree.com

------
Brandrew
Share Practice: Founder's Den San Francisco, iOS dev

Share Practice is the first social clinical reference tool for doctors. We're
figuring out everything that doctors know about every disease, and making that
info available to everyone. We're Founded by a doctor at
<http://carepractice.com>, funded by Founders Fund, and worked by really super
cool Burners. We need an iOS rockstar who wants to join our team, kick some
ass, and change the world.

<http://sharepractice.com> Email in profile

------
mbtmbt
Revel Touch (Palo Alto, CA), full-time engineers, especially HTML5/Javascript
engineers

We are a well-fonded series B startup, building a mobile e-commerce platform.
As a B2B2C SaaS company we have real customers and real revenue. Our market -
mobile e-commerce - is red hot. Our beautiful apps built for iPad are
regularly promoted by Apple. We are now adapting our platform to building
sophisticated HTML5 apps, both for mobile and desktop. Come join us!

All positions are listed at <http://www.reveltouch.com/careers.html>

------
jonty
London, UK - Permanent, full time, on-site.

Lumi - <https://lumi.do>

We're looking for recommendation engineers, backend developers, search
specialists, and operations people capable of writing code. Our stack is
mostly Python, with occasional diversions into Java and C. We'd like you to
know a bit of everything and a lot of something.

You'd be joining an East London based ten-person team. We've been working
together for about a year, and have plans to expand rapidly in the near
future.

Either launch a CV at hello@lumi.do, or drop me a line personally if you'd
like to chat first.

------
amduser29
SF / Mobile Engineer / Android / iOS / Windows 8

Part location, part communication, all awesome. Life360 keeps millions of
families connected, no matter what chaos life throws their way. With over 27
million registered users, Life360 is the biggest family network in mobile and
one of the fastest growing geolocation apps on the market. Our platform spans
across iOS, Android, Blackberry, along with a growing web presence. We are
looking for awesome mobile engineers to help take our app to the next level as
well as expand into connected car and connected home.

Contact: alex@life360.com

------
eliekh
Heart of San Francisco, CA

We're hiring a Senior Back-End Developer / System Architect for a leading
position at Woopra, a leading Customer Analytics business with more than 3000
paying customers. You will be a key decision maker when it comes to system
architecture and you'll be working directly with the founders.

Applicant must have experience in:

\+ High Scalability, Performance & Availability

\+ Java

\+ NoSQL

\+ Open Standards and API design

\+ Real-time Data

\+ Working in startup environments

If you're interested in growing with Woopra and take a leadership role in our
company, drop us a line at careers@woopra.com

PS: we're 300 feet from the Caltrain station

Link: <http://www.woopra.com>

------
nixy
Palo Alto, CA

Software/Mobile Engineer at Accedo.tv

We are seeking an Junior Mobile Developer to be an integral member of our
development team. The ideal candidate will be proficient with application
development in Smartphone / tablet space and web development (web 2.0 / rich
frontends). Provide expert knowledge and guidance on multiple mobile
initiatives. Ensure that the development effort adheres to SDLC process. Give
input to Mobile Solutions. The candidate will also be able to work on multiple
projects, be equally comfortable jumping into existing applications and
pushing out a large volume of high quality code in a fast-paced, highly
iterative environment. The ability and willingness to pick up new technologies
quickly is essential. This is your opportunity to design and develop
applications for some premium media companies and gain experience of working
across multiple platforms and multiple audience needs.

Ideal candidate will have the following-

    
    
      BS/MS CS/CE or equivalent experience
      Exp w/iOS SDK and Objective-C
      Exp w/Android or Google Web Kit front-end a plus
      Exp development and using Web Services using contract-first techniques.
      Demonstrated experience with object oriented software design and development (in PHP/Java).
      Good knowledge of software engineering life cycle process including design, development, build/release and QA.
      Basic understanding of source code control procedures and environments (git, subversion, Jira).
      Basic knowledge of Internet Application architectures and Protocols (TCP/IP, HTTP, etc.).
      Experience in creating user interfaces from design concepts 
    

This is a contract to hire/ full time and on-site position located in our Palo
Alto office. Salary commensurate with experience. Please contact back with
your resume and cover letter.

About Accedo: Accedo is the leading enabler of Smart TV and IPTV applications.
Accedo provides platforms, applications, tools and services to media
companies, platform and CE companies and TV operators globally, to help them
deliver the next-generation TV experience. Accedo's cloud-based platform
solutions enable customers to cost-efficiently roll out and manage application
offerings and stores for multiple devices and markets.

nik at accedo dot tv (Please put HN in the subject line)

------
asanwal
CB Insights - New York, NY (Full-time, intern, H1B)

NSF backed data company recently recognized as one of NYC's top emerging
enterprise companies. We are generating revenues/profits, have taken no
dilutive external financing, are solving hard problems, and have a great team.

Hiring page here - <http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/>

Looking for \- inside sales (not yet posted on page) \- full stack developer
\- product adoption manager \- tech industry analyst \- machine learning
engineer

Reach out directly to me (email in profile) or to careers@cbinsights.com

------
chunsaker
Stormpath (San Mateo, CA)

Stormpath is an easy, secure user management and authentication service for
developers. We're looking for \- Core Java developers \- Front-end engineers
\- DevOps \- Developer Advocates

It's a bonus if you love security, if password breaches make you angry, and if
want to help developers get busy with API-based architecture. The team is
smart, fun and friendly, and we've got some great announcements coming up.

Check out the jobs page at <http://www.stormpath.com/> or email your
jobs@stormpath.com

------
error54
Atlanta,GA or Valdosta,GA - Full Time

Fast growing health care IT company

Web Developer

Fun but fast paced environment with plenty of opportunity to make a name for
yourself.

Requirements -Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or related field, or
equivalent experience

-Strong knowledge of Javascript, PHP, HTML, CSS, and MySQL

-Fundamental understanding of website architecture and software design patterns

-Experience in versioning control

-Ability to work in multi-platformed environment (Windows, Linux, MacOS)

-Excellent oral and written communication skills

-Knowledge of the healthcare industry is a huge plus

Apply online: <http://bit.ly/YoLdwQ>

------
wldlyinaccurate
London, UK

IPC Media is the UK's leading magazine and digital publisher. We're currently
hiring DevOps, PHP (preferably Symfony) developers and front-end developers.

Lately we've been doing a bunch of fun stuff: \- Reducing page load times
across our sites \- Implementing a continuous integration system \- Switching
to Git and embracing a better workflow with GitHub Enterprise \- Building a
new platform to serve our mobile sites

If you want to know more about the positions or about the day-to-day work, hit
me up: "joseph_wynn" at ipcmedia.com.

~~~
timmow
A bit more on the devops role - we are looking for a developer interested in
infrastructure or a sysadmin interested in development to help work on our
puppet / mcollective managed platform, produce tools to help developers
productivity, and work on metrics collection / visualisation, as well as some
more strategic development work on the high traffic consumer websites. All in
a fantastic office next to the tate modern. If you are interested, email
Joseph above.

------
ComputerGuru
NeoSmart Technologies (<http://neosmart.net/> and <http://systemdiscs.com>)

Chicago (REMOTE)

Looking for business development and marketing specialist to help our small
but very profitable startup enter new markets and establish new connections
with large corporations, computer repair chains, resellers, and affiliates for
our very powerful and very popular system recovery and repair products and
utilities.

Email us at neosmart@neosmart.net

------
stephenhuey
HealthPost - Houston, TX - Ruby on Rails

We're currently serving hospitals around the country and need full stack
developers to come help us continue building new products. Join now and you'll
be on a small team, but this year we're skyrocketing in size and scope, which
means your contributions will enhance healthcare for more and more people.
Generous pay, vacation, flexibility and other benefits to ensure you are
refreshed enough to deliver your most creative work! Write me via my profile.

------
jack7890
SeatGeek -- New York, NY -- Full Time

We're a search engine for tickets and live events.

Android Developer -- Live event apps are where photo sharing apps were four
years ago. We're looking for someone to define the live event experience on
Android: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer/>

Designer Who Can Code -- I know, such people aren't lining up at the
Unemployment Office. But if you fit that description, drop me a line at jack
[at] seatgeek.com

------
megakwood
Guidebook is hiring Python+Django, Android, iOS Developers, and Designers
FULLTIME in Palo Alto, CA and San Francisco, CA. Guidebook makes a mobile app
that helps people find their way around complex venues and events. You may
have used our app at a show like PyCon, PAX, UDC, etc. We're also now
beginning to publish guides for places like Universities, museums, community
centers, etc.

<http://guidebook.com/jobs/>

More contact info for me is in my profile.

------
jfilleti1
Care.com, Waltham, MA www.care.com

We are looking for individuals with experience designing and developing native
and hybrid applications for Android devices. Experience with software
development for J2EE platform is a plus. You should also have experience using
web services, XML, REST, AJAX and other integration technologies.

[http://www.care.com/careers-p1089.html#SeniororPrincipalSoft...](http://www.care.com/careers-p1089.html#SeniororPrincipalSoftwareEngineerMobileAndroid)

------
paulaminc
BOSTON, MA - @RiparianData - Full Time

Riparian Data is a small, Boston based startup devoted to building a better
mobile email app for today's overloaded office workers.

We're running a Meteor stack on top of Node.js, with straight Ruby for
services on the back end. This is all supported by a Mongo database.

Hiring: Product Owner and Software Engineer More details:
<http://www.ripariandata.com/jobs/> email us: hr@ripariandata.com

------
styloot
Pune, India - Fulltime.

Co-Founder of Styloot.com here.

Styloot.com, is a visual search engine for fashion. At 700,000 skus and 4000+
brands, we carry slightly more women apparel than Amazon and twice as many
shoes as Zappos.

We are looking to hire Python and Javascript developers.

You will be working directly with the product and will be making decisions
that directly influence the site.

You must love coding - everything else we can work around.

You must have a github repo that you are proud of. Email us if interested -
jobs at styloot.com.

------
steilpass
Agile Software Developers in Cologne, Germany.

Although we've been bought we still feel and work like a startup. We are
looking for great developers with a web background. We believe in modern
engineering practices, agile environment, the right tools for the right job
and fun at work. If you want to work with lots of data in a self organizing
way give me a call.

More information at <http://dev.adcloud.com>

------
mbleigh
Divshot (<http://divshot.com/>)

Los Angeles, CA (or remote)

We're building tools to make web development fitter, happier, and more
productive and we're looking to hire full-stack and front-end web engineers.

If you love working with bleeding-edge browser technologies, shipping open
source, attending hackathons, and lots and lots of JavaScript (Ruby too?
Bonus!) let us know!

jobs@divshot.com

H1B, REMOTE, and INTERN positions available for the right candidates.

------
jasonmoo
Vimeo – NY, NY (Chelsea)

Check out all our jobs: www.vimeo.com/jobs

    
    
        * PHP Engineers (full-stack & backend)
        * Sr iOS Engineer
        * Site Reliability Engineer
        * MySQL DBA
        * Statistician
        * Web Analyst Manager
        * Digital Project Manager
    

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS, Solr, Hadoop, nginx,
node, Vertica. And pretty much any mobile platform.

Feel free to email our Tech Recruiter, tyler at vimeo dot com.

------
nmueller
Nearbuy Systems, Redwood City, CA

Nearbuy helps brick and mortar retailers understand what's happening inside
their stores. Our team is small but growing fast and we're hiring full-stack
and front-end engineers. If you're interested in problems like big data
processing or data visualization, or like working with technologies like Ruby,
Node.js, Ember and Cassandra, drop me a line at nate@nearbuysystems.com.

------
geofft
MokaFive - Redwood City, CA (between San Francisco and Palo Alto), interns
(specifically college students looking for summer internships) and H1Bs
welcome

MokaFive makes life easier for large corporate IT departments who have too
many computers to manage, and life better for end-users who would otherwise
have to deal with a corporate IT department that's enforcing ridiculously
restrictive policies for their own sanity. Our primary product, MokaFive
Player, delivers you a VM image of a corporate system that you can run on your
own computer (Windows or Mac). You can install whatever software you want, and
we automatically split new files into "layers", so IT can push a new base
layer that takes effect as soon as you reboot, and you can press a button and
wipe all locally-installed software including IE toolbars and other nonsense,
but keep IT-provided software and non-application files like documents. Since
it's running locally, you can get work done offline (unlike Citrix, VMware
View, etc.), and not hate your life if you're not on the LAN. There's a bunch
of security stuff like full disk encryption and so forth.

I'm specifically looking for coworkers on my team, which works on experimental
/ future products. One product that's been seeing lots of growth is MokaFive
BareMetal, a stripped-down Ubuntu derivative that boots directly into MokaFive
Player. By providing our usual management capabilities on an underlying OS you
don't have to think about, you get the benefits of our product (easier
updates, layering, single image, etc.) on corporate-owned hardware. We're also
doing some work with MokaFive for iOS to allow you to remotely access files on
your desktop from your mobile device, and doing some work with remote
filesystems as an outgrowth of that.

We're not per se a virtualization company: we don't write the hypervisor,
since other people already do a great job of that. We do write a lot of things
just above and just below the hypervisor layer, and in general a lot of
computer systems work. If you enjoy operating systems / virtualization, come
talk to us. Our core product is in C++; there is also a fair amount of open
source work to be done in various languages, and we try to be good citizens
and work with upstream. (If you're interested in making 2013 the year of Linux
on the desktop, helping Windows shops continue to use Windows as a desktop but
use Linux for drivers is an oddly great way to help bring that about -- we
regularly work to improve Linux's hardware compatibility, since we have
customers wanting to use a wide range of machines.)

See mokafive.com for more info, and send me an email (gthomas at that domain
name) if you're interested!

I'll be in Cambridge and Pittsburgh next week for the MIT and CMU career
fairs, with time to chat with interested folks in those two cities.

------
lukas
We're hiring at CrowdFlower! Lots of positions but I especially like the
"Everything Web Engineer Extraordinaire" position
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/crowdflower/everything-web-
engi...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/crowdflower/everything-web-engineer-
extraordinaire-ewee/coC2uazYOr4OrriGakhP3Q?ref=rss&sid=68)

Intern, Remote, H1B all fine.

Ask about our unlimited Otter Pop policy.

------
measlyweasel
CARFAX, Columbia, MO (no remotes)

CARFAX provides trusted information that helps millions of people buy and sell
used cars with more confidence. At CARFAX, we’re at our best when we’re
growing, and we believe the same is true of the people who work here. That’s
why we invest in the growth of our employees and offer rewarding, creative,
fast-paced work, as well as many other opportunities to challenge you.

Why you want to work for Carfax: \- Your high energy, entrepreneurial spirit
will be appreciated

\- You work well in an environment that is chaotic at times

\- Team dynamics are important to you

\- You are comfortable being yourself at work

\- You thoroughly know and have created useful projects in a high-level
language such as Java, Groovy, Ruby or Python

\- You particularly like technologies whose names start with 'G' ( our main
stack involves Groovy, Gradle, Grails and Git)

\- You've got a solid knowledge of at least a few of the following: HTML5,
CSS3, Javascript/CoffeScript/jQuery, Web Standards, MVC architectures,
RESTful/Service Oriented Architectures, Spring, Oracle, Mongo, RabbitMQ,
Continuous Integration, TDD.

\- We love messing with the latest and greatest technologies and will send you
to conferences/training to find out more about the state of the art

\- We promote a teaching environment even when it requires us to slow down

\- Personal Dev time every Friday afternoon, work on your own projects, many
devs here own/run productive side projects

\- Agile/XP flows through our veins, we are meta about this probably to a
fault. We pair program, use TDD, and we frequently review agile concepts and
their application to our work flow

\- Comfortable work/life balance, excellent benefits, competitive salary and
bonus program

\- We like to have FUN at work -- lots of events and team building (zombie
paintball, annual paper airplane contest, musical chairs competitions for
extra vacation days, theme dinners, SWAG, parties, the list goes on and on...)

We want developers that are comfortable learning new technologies and really
diving deep into optimizing our existing stack. If you can be a top notch
contributor on our team then please apply at <http://jobvite.com/m?3YUpHfwI>
and we'll get back to you as fast as we can

------
devinfoley
San Francisco, CA - IFTTT

Hiring for multiple positions in engineering (including interns) and business
development.

IFTTT is changing the way people make connections between the services and
devices they use every day. We are an ambitious bunch seeking adventurous,
creative, and hardworking people to join us in building a revolutionary
product.

<http://ifttt.com/jobs>

------
zackbloom
Hubspot (Boston) is always hiring great engineers: <http://dev.hubspot.com/>

------
nwilkens
MNX Solutions - Monroe, MI -- Full time, onsite or remote.

We provide Linux server monitoring, management and consulting services to a
wide range of companies.

We are looking for a Linux server admin to join our growing team.

Check out our jobs page, and shoot me an email if interested:

<http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs> nick.wilkens@mnxsolutions.com

------
davefp
OTTAWA, ON, CANADA. Full-time and INTERNships.

Shopify

Shopify is the easiest way to start selling online.

Here are some milestones we hit in 2012:

* $1,000,000,000 Merchant GMV

* 40,000 Merchants selling on Shopify

* 100% YoY increase in team size, merchant count, and revenue

We're a Ruby on Rails shop with strong mobile and javascript teams. The perks
aren't half bad either.

More info here: <http://shopify.com/careers>

------
JaretManuel
Bloomington, Indiana Remote Possible FormAssembly VeerWest (Dba.
FormAssembly.com) is seeking an awesome system administrator. LAMP (Linux
Chef). We are also seeking a customer support representative and an intern
position. We're 200 users strong and we integrate very nicely with Salesforce.
www.veerwest.com/jobs

------
bennjammin
Voleon Capital Management - Berkeley, CA - full-time

We're a statistical arbitrage hedge fund startup looking for Linux Systems
Administrator / Architect to join our team.

Job listing is <http://voleon.com/Linux-Systems-Administrator.v2.pdf>.

Interested? Email working@voleon.com

------
mbrzusto
Kontagent Kontagent.com/why/careers

We are hiring scientists, engineers, interns, marketing, sales ... at both
downtown San Francisco and downtown Toronto locations.

DATA SCIENCE R&D Data Scientist/Engineer San Francisco, United States

ENGINEERING Engineering Manager - Application Development San Francisco,
United States Integration Engineer Toronto, Canada Lead Data Quality Analyst
San Francisco, United States Lead Engineer San Francisco, United States Post
Sales Engineer Toronto, Canada Senior Software Engineer - Application
Development San Francisco, United States Senior Software Engineer – Data Store
Team San Francisco, United States Software Engineer II - Application
Development San Francisco, United States Technical Lead - Application
Development San Francisco, United States

MARKETING Art Director San Francisco, United States

PRODUCT MANAGEMENT Technical Project Manager San Francisco, United States

PROFESSIONAL SERVICES Customer Insights Analyst San Francisco, United States

SALES Business Development Representative San Francisco, United States
Director of Channel and Business Development San Francisco, United States EMEA
Corporate Account Manager London, United Kingdom Field Sales Executive San
Francisco, United States Sales Engineer San Francisco, United States Sales
Training Manager San Francisco, United States Senior Sales Engineer San
Francisco, United States

UNIVERSITY RECRUITING Data Science Intern San Francisco & Toronto, United
States Integration Engineer Toronto, Canada Sales Associate Intern- Summer
2013 San Francisco, United States Software Engineer San Francisco, United
States Statistician Intern San Francisco & Toronto, United States

------
philbo
BIZZBY ~ LONDON, UK ~ FULL TIME

Bizzby is a well-funded startup preparing to revolutionize the economy. We are
a team of talented, highly-motivated developers and designers based in
Shoreditch, working hard to deliver jaw-dropping software within the next few
months. There are two vacant positions that we'd love to fill. Come and be
extraordinary with us!

* Back-end developer (Node.js, CoffeeScript, MongoDB)

You should have a deep understanding of the principles of good object oriented
software design and prefer writing code test-driven out of choice. Experience
with CoffeeScript is not essential but knowledge of JavaScript and a passion
for learning is.

* QA engineer (iOS, Android, mobile web)

You should come with a strategy for test automation across a wide range of
devices and operating systems, backed by the technical chops and experience to
put your plans into practice. We want you to break our stuff then help us to
make it better!

The salary for both positions is above market rates for the right candidate
and comes with gym membership, iPhone and more Mac equipment than you can
shake a stick at.

If this sounds like your cup of tea, send your CV to phil@bizzby.com - no
remote workers or agencies please.

------
0xa
Tumblr, New York, NY (NYC, Manhattan): FULL TIME and INTERN Software Engineers
(Scala, Java), PHP Developers, and Site Reliability Engineers (Linux, Nginx,
HBase, HAProxy, Memcached, and OpenTSDB).

TL;DR: Tumblr is actively hiring engineers at every layer of our technology
stack. <http://tumblr.com/jobs>

We have interesting projects for people with a knack for software design, a
nose for efficiency, and a passion for massive scale and visibility. I'll
highlight a few positions here, but you can see an awesome photo of Tommy the
Pomeranian with Mayor Bloomberg, our great benefits, and the complete listing
of open positions at <http://tumblr.com/jobs>.

Happy ground hog day,

Matt, Director of Engineering

* Software Engineer--Distributed Services (<http://bit.ly/QWZC0p>): Writing generic, reusable services in Scala, you will design, create and grow a blazingly fast platform for our PHP application. Being a productive coder with architecture common sense is a must, but expertise in Java or JVM tuning is a plus.

* Front End/PHP Engineer (<http://bit.ly/ToF7Ya>): You are a versed engineer and perfectionist with good taste, ready to take ownership of entire features of our PHP application.

* Site Reliability Engineer (<http://bit.ly/12fx0XP>): As a software developer with a love of highly performant, fault-tolerant, massively distributed systems, you will make Tumblr faster, more reliable and highly available for hundreds of millions of visitors.

* Engineering Summer Intern (<http://bit.ly/XcFl71>): You will be putting code into production. You will be integrated into a small engineering team working on a real-world project. We have a total of 10 openings across all our engineering teams.

About Tumblr (<http://www.tumblr.com/about>)

Founded by David Karp in New York City in 2007, Tumblr empowers millions of
users to create and explore content. Tumblr now hosts more than 92 million
blogs and 42 billion posts. We work in an open, friendly and positive
environment that encourages intellectual curiosity and a love for open source.
As engineers, we are focused on building technologies that advance massively
scaled websites. We are also excited to deliver a range of new products that
will enable users to share their own creative content, discover content, and
connect to one another in new ways.

~~~
pknerd
Any remote chance from other country?

------
cleverbaker
REMOTE Front-end Developers,

Join our around the clock coding team. We're just getting started
<http://www.OvernightConversions.com>

Our clients are ad agencies and high-level designers. Perfect for freelance
consultants who want to work random or sporadic hours.

------
georgespencer
Rentify FULL TIME in LONDON

We're hiring Ruby hackers of all experience levels. Venture-funded startup
kicking ass in an exciting market. Big data challenges. Come and do your
life's work.

No jokers.

We're also looking for data scientists, designers and a bunch of other roles.

mistergeorgespencer+HN@gmail.com to get a head start on your application.

------
chewc
Seeking talented software developers who thinks big and wants to make a
difference to improve customer experience in Amazon globally.

Location: Amazon, Seattle, WA (FT, H1B)

More information and apply here: <http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/194775>

------
tmsh
Menlo Park, CA (Full Time)

Intuit is hiring Front End Engineers (JavaScript, HTML, CSS) and Back End
Engineers to work on our award-winning product Mint.com and our Banking
Solutions products. Check out <http://bit.ly/YlZNIt> to learn more.

------
smali
Jobvite is hiring for multiple engineering positions: front end, backend,
analytics, reporting, QA & operations.

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qHV9Vfwq&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qHV9Vfwq&s=HackerNews)

------
skbohra123
Geekybuddha - Bangalore, India Intern - Hardware hacker

We are working on a very challenging consumer hardware product.

Technologies - C++, Python, PIC, Arduino and other related stuff. If you have
anything to do with electronics tinkering, we would love to talk to you. Email
in profile.

------
fvaleur
Appfolio is hiring security engineers and site reliability engineers in Santa
Barbara, CA

Rails-based shop. We run our own servers in a colo. Small-ish company with
great culture and nice people.

<http://www.appfolio.com/jobs>

------
triggit
Jr. System Admin / Operations engineer, Full time, Triggit

Join a growing ad tech start-up. Be our 2nd System person!

More details at:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?bj=oVi0WfwT&s=hacker_news](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?bj=oVi0WfwT&s=hacker_news)

------
cdolan92

        Startup - Sequoia Waste Solutions (Pittsburgh, PA) 
    
        Full Time or Contract. Remote OK, Local Preferred.
    
        Positive-Cash Flow with 8 full time employees + contractors, interns
    

We are a 1.5 yr old startup working to disrupt the $60 billion waste industry,
and we are primarily looking for a backend & systems developer. We need
individuals who are willing to solve problems inherent to an aging industry,
and by doing so, topple the biggest players in the market.

    
    
        About the company: 
    

Sequoia is saving businesses money by incentivizing them to recycle. We work
with almost any sized business to make recycling and waste-vendor management
simple.

We have hundreds of client locations in a dozen states, and are cash flow
positive with reoccurring monthly revenue, but need to stay on top of our tech
development to stay ahead of the multi-billion dollar players in the space.

You will be an integral part of a small development team, tasked with
improving upon 1-2 years of database, iOS, and customer portal/CRM
development.

Currently we are rebuilding our backend, taking into consideration all the
lessons of our first year and a half with clients. After doing so, we'll be
prepared to roll out service in nearly every metro-area around the country -
scaling on what will be your product!

    
    
        <-- Requirements/Responsibilties -->
    

Leadership experience, with the ability to produce from conception to
execution. Comfortable architecting 'behind the scenes' systems, and building
those systems in a manner suitable for scale. A keen eye for customer UX.

Preferably, you have a cool project, website, or demo that you could send in.

We've done a majority of development for iOS, and run our data services on
Salesforce and an AWS RDS instance. We're looking to get away from Salesforce
as the backend to our customer portal and develop our own, pulling data from
our own database.

    
    
        <-- What we will be working on -->
    

Collecting more data streams, via government agencies and any available API's,
so that we may better analyze our customer's services. Further down the road,
we will make trash receptacles 'smart' for data collection and customer
service.

    
    
        <-- To apply -->
    

Email resumes and any relevant work to <resumes@sequoiawaste.com> , or through
our website, at <http://sequoiawaste.com/opportunities#view3>

------
jgrahamc
London, UK and San Francisco, CA

CloudFlare is hiring for our new London office and for the HQ in San
Francisco: <https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team>

------
urge_io
BERLIN/THE FACTORY - FULL TIME - NODE.JS

1\. Node.js + NoSQL Growth Hacker for High Traffic Site

2\. Lead Software Engineer Node.js

More info on <http://urge.io/jobs> and apply to career at urge dot io

------
ryen
Ochre - New York City

Software Engineer

\--

Ochre (www.theochre.com) is an NYC-based media startup. We are a new, growing
company building an online video network giving content makers the ability to
create interactive videos where viewers can make decisions on the outcome of
the story - seamlessly and in real-time. We partner with ad networks, agencies
and IT resellers to release this content.

Founded by Grammy-winning producer Devo Springsteen, Ochre is not just about
0s and 1s. It’s about embracing technology to allow our partners tell stories
in meaningful ways never before possible. It’s about changing the video medium
from a 1-way presentation to a 2-way conversation. It’s about changing culture
and our expectations of content.

We are a seed-funded startup (including celebrity investors) currently closing
a round with top tier institutional investors.

\----------

About our Software Engineer Position

We’ve developed an API-based video platform which stitches together videos
during playback. As one of the first full-time engineers you will be
responsible for helping scale the system to meet with our fast-climbing
demand. You’ll do things on a high level such as:

\- Integrate our playback system with partners (Aol, Youtube, Spotify, etc.)

\- Help scale our video consumption and playback system

\- Further develop robust HTML5 playback protocol to stitch videos together on
iOS/Android

\- Integrate the interactive technology with relevant e-Commerce and social
network backends

\- Integrate user data with our analytics platform

\- Assist with hiring additional team members and help develop processes for
iteration and release

\- Help make our product more fun and valuable

We offer competitive compensation packages including generous equity options.

\----------

Requirements

\- 3+ years experience building products for fast growing web or mobile
products

\- Minimum 3+ years of experience with Ruby/Rails

\- Bonus points for experience with Flash/ActionScript3 and/or HTML5 video

\- BS or MS in Computer Science or related field preferred

\- Comfortable in a small, intense and high-growth start-up environment

\- Passion for media & fun!

If interested, contact info@theochre.com with resume and any other relevant
details and we’ll connect from there!

------
languagehacker
San Francisco, CA. Wikia, Inc. Jobs in data engineering, backend scaling, and
LAMP development. <http://www.wikia.com/Careers>

------
eugeneka
AmazonStudios, Seattle, WA (FT, H1B)

<http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/197123>

Send your resume to eugeneka[]amazon[]com, or apply directly on the page

------
joepestro
beRecruited.com - Fulltime, on-site (San Francisco)

We're the nation's largest online college athletics recruiting platform, and
we're hiring. Our team has smart, fun full-stack engineers (including 3 YC
founders), and we're growing quickly.

Ruby on Rails or iOS developer? Get in touch with me:

<http://blog.berecruited.com/careers> or email me directly joe@berecruited.com
(mention you saw this post on HN)

------
traviskuhl
Team Coco (teamcoco.com)

Location: Burbank, CA

Position: Web Developer, Full Time

Details: <http://teamcoco.com/content/web-developer>

------
jwaldrip
iTriage Health -- Denver, CO. Full-time | Ruby Developers, JS Developers &
Node.js Developers.

Join us in creating mobile and web applications that empower consumers to make
better health care decisions. We have a very talented tram and are looking for
additional talent to join the team.

email: jwaldrip@itriagehealth.com

site: <http://about.itriagehealth.com/careers/>

------
johnjohn101
StudyHall.com is hiring.

TechCrunch Disrupt finalist. EdTech gurus. Hiring designers and front-end
experts.

<http://bit.ly/XM68cN>

------
chrisbolt
deviantART (<http://www.deviantart.com/>) is looking for a DevOps Engineer.
We're based in Los Angeles, but looking to hire someone remote.

It's a LAMP site, but in Ops we use a mix of PHP, Ruby, and Python. For
configuration management we use Puppet.

You can find more details at <http://deviantart.jobs/>

~~~
adient
I'm a bit surprised that deviantart has chosen to call the position a "devops"
engineer on the "devops" team when what you're really looking for is a system
engineer on your ops team. Does that concern any of the "devops" engineers
that the management doesn't understand what devops is?

------
merinid
NYC

Big Public Data opportunities at Enigma.io <http://www.enigma.io/about_jobs/>

Full Time positions, Internships

------
atechie
Bangalore - Fullstack software engineers @promptcloud

<http://promptcloud.com/careers.php>

------
adnam
yuilop is hiring! Our mission is to make communication free&easy, for
everybody, to everybody, to any phone, anywhere in the world. We're looking
for Android, Nokia, Java, erlang and SIP/VOIP hackers, plus DBAs and many
other positions. More info here:

<http://yuilop.com/intl/jobs/>

Feel free to drop me a mail, adam (at) yuilop dotcom

------
BrandonM
EasyESI (<http://easyesi.com>) - Berkeley, CA (SFBA) - full-time, US residents
only

EasyESI is 7-person, tech-led startup that helps lawyers sift through
mountains of evidence in a case to find the smoking gun. This is a good
business to be in: the amount of data is only increasing, lawyers are willing
to pay for better solutions, and we're good at applying cutting-edge CS to
traditionally hard problems. As a result, we're cash-flow positive less than
two years after our founding, and growing rapidly.

We have many challenging problems, including machine learning, visualization,
search, and nifty user interfaces. We're looking for generalists; we'll teach
you (or you'll teach yourself) what you need to know.

We're a fun company, with an awesome location in downtown Berkeley, foosball,
game nights, and more. We'll offer you a great salary, equity, health care,
retirement with company matching, and a generous vacation schedule.

We are looking to fill 3 positions:

Front-End/UI Engineer - Must have a good attention to detail and be able to
use and contribute to a large, modular Javascript codebase (built on dojo).
Good understanding of HTML/CSS/Javascript is a must, and a good eye for design
is a nice bonus. We support only modern browsers (no IE6 headaches), so we
have a very rich HTML/Javascript interface that relies on AJAX queries to pull
down data and perform much of the work.

Software Engineer - We all wear many hats, contributing to a backend Java
codebase that uses minimal XML. We use a lot of modern open source
technologies: Lucene, Cassandra, AWS, etc. We have a separate Python codebase
for performing offline work. We strive to write all of our code in a modular,
reusable style that maximizes code-sharing and minimizes repetition. We
schedule weekly time for refactoring so that we avoid the accumulation of
technical debt. If you're sharp and you're interested in learning how to write
performant code that uses modern academic research and operates on the latest
infrastructure, you'll like this role.

Systems Engineer - We deal with many terabytes of data. We have our own
48-drive-bay fileserver to handle our expanding storage needs over the next
couple years. We need someone with Unix experience who is comfortable in
Python to help us work more efficiently. You'll manage our AWS installations,
manage our internal systems, and help make our entire setup more robust. We're
happy to hire someone with solid fundamentals who wants to learn on the job.

We consider all applicants; please apply for the position(s) you're interested
in at <http://easyesi.com/jobs.shtml>.

------
ARothfusz
dotCloud, San Francisco, CA. <http://dotcloud.com/jobs.html>

Solutions Engineer: deeper analysis of customer and potential customer stacks
to help them optimize for PaaS deployment.

Platform Engineer: building the best language-agnostic PaaS in the world.

------
scapa
Any one hiring for hardware or linux device drivers/firmware positions?

------
transmit101
London: C++, Dev ops/Sysadmin, Android, Ruby on Rails

<http://mixlr.com>

Our hiring post: <http://devblog.mixlr.com/2013/02/01/were-hiring/>

Mixlr is a platform for live audio with nearing 1 million registered users.
We've built a series of products based around an extensive live broadcasting
infrastructure, all fully maintained and managed in house.

We have a strong sense of product and design, and an interesting and scalable
technical architecture.

We've got to where we are as a team of four. Now we're looking to expand and
would like to talk to smart and passionate engineers who want to join us.

\--- C++ engineer (full-time, London)

Our cross-platform desktop app is written is C++, and is a core part of our
service.

We're looking to find somebody who is comfortable with deploying (beautfully
written, maintainable) C++ applications to multiple platforms, and has at
least a working knowledge of audio or video callbacks and streaming
techniques.

We make heavy use of the QT framework, so some familiarity here would be
useful, and the standard Unix toolchain features heavily in our workflow (we
currently build using MinGW for Windows).

At Mixlr, we debug multithreading problems before breakfast. And because our
app is currently a web/native hybrid, being comfortable working with
networking and a good knowledge of web development techniques would be an
advantage.

\--- Dev-ops/Sysadmin (full-time, London).

At Mixlr our product requires an extensive and occasionally challenging
backend infrastructure.

We are looking to find an experienced backend engineer with deep knowledge of
managing both virtualized and physical environments. A strong knowledge of
Amazon Web Services is a must, as that's where our entire stack is deployed
right now.

We use Puppet to manage and deploy our servers, Ruby for scripting and run a
100% Linux environment making strong use of the Unix tool chain.

Experience of deploying and monitoring Ruby on Rails applications: we
currently extend Nginx with a Lua caching layer, to enable us to use full
page-caching for the majority of our website traffic. Being comfortable
debugging, maintaining and improving this layer will be essential. Knowledge
of MongoDB, Redis and deploying various applications on the Java virtual
machine would also be directly relevant.

As with all of our roles, a passion for music and/or audio is a plus!

\--- Android developer (full-time, London)

We've already designed and released a successful and well-received mobile
application for iOS, and now we are planning to bring the full Mixlr
experience to Android devices.

We are looking for an experienced Android developer to join the team on a
permanent basis, and design and build Mixlr's Android app - from the first Git
commit onwards.

We're looking for somebody to hit the ground running, so were you to apply you
should have prior experience in building a non-trivial Android app. You should
be confident with advanced Java programming techniques including advanced
multithreading techniques.

As with all of our positions, you'll be interacting extensively with our
various web services and the wider internet, so being comfortable in the world
of networking would be an advantage.

\--- Rails developer (full-time, London)

Our website is still the core way in which our users interact with Mixlr, and
we have big plans for it going forward.

The ideal candidate would have extensive Ruby on Rails experience and be
comfortable working with an extensive Rspec test suite. We make heavy use of
the jQuery and Backbone JavaScript frameworks, write our CSS using SCSS, and
rely on MongoDB and Redis to store and cache our data.

We would like to meet a smart, passionate Rails developer who is eager to
extend their skill set, working on a fast-growing product with thousands of
daily users.

If you want to talk more to us, drop me a line: rob@mixlr.com

------
jxtx
Atlanta GA and State College PA

The Galaxy Project, Emory University and Penn State University

<http://galaxyproject.org>

Contact: jobs@galaxyproject.org

Working for the Galaxy team provides a rare opportunity to perform research
and to develop software at the leading edge of life sciences, genomics, data
intensive computing, and big data analytics.

We develop Galaxy, a platform that enables researchers to store, analyze,
visualize and share genomic data; and provides genomic tool developers with
the ability to deploy their tools within a complete analysis framework.
Thousands of researchers worldwide use Galaxy on a daily basis. Galaxy is an
open source project committed to the openness of scientific enterprise and is
free for all.

Positions are available both at Emory University, Atlanta GA (in the lab of PI
James Taylor) and Penn State University, State College, PA (in the lab of PI
Anton Nekrutenko).

 _Software Engineers_

We have a wide variety of active projects, current areas of expertise sought
include:

\- Web-based visualization and visual analytics. We are building novel
interactive visualizations of next-generation sequence data that leverage
cutting edge web technologies.

\- Informatics and data analysis and integration. We build and use tools to
analyze large datasets generated by high-throughput sequencing of DNA to
understand genomes and genome function.

\- Distributed computing and systems programming. We are engaged in the
development of workflow systems, cloud computing based solutions, and other
projects involving high performance and data intensive computing.

\- Bioinformatics application areas such as re-sequencing, de novo assembly,
metagenomics, transcriptome analysis and epigenetics.

Regardless of your areas of expertise we seek talented, self-motivated
individuals to join our team. Galaxy is developed in an academic research
environment, and members of the Galaxy team work closely with researchers on
projects at the leading edge of data-intensive biology.

Galaxy is written in Python, but also makes substantial use of JavaScript,
canvas, and other modern web technologies. Many of the analysis components of
Galaxy are performance critical, and are implemented in C and other languages
as well.

 _Postdoctoral Scholars_

We are also recruiting postdoctoral scholars with expertise in Bioinformatics
and Computational Biology. Our work on Galaxy is driven by our biological and
biomedical research programs, and we are interested in hearing from potential
postdocs with a wide variety of research interests:

\- Computational and HCI research on both the development of analysis and data
management tools, and the development of novel user interfaces and interactive
visualizations for analyzing large-scale data.

\- Distributed and high-performance computing for data intensive science,
specifically genomics.

\- Vertebrate functional and evolutionary genomics, particularly through the
development of novel machine learning, data mining, and data integration
methods incorporating genomic sequence and experimental data.

\- Numerous areas of biology including genomic and epigenomic mechanisms of
gene regulation, the role of transcription factors and chromatin structure in
global gene expression, development, and differentiation.

------
amwelles
Help advocacy organizations get things done by working with Richir Outreach
(<http://richiroutreach.com/>)

Raleigh, NC, USA - Full time, no remote

We work primarily with NationBuilder (<http://nationbuilder.com>), Salsa
(<http://salsalabs.com>), ActionKit (<http://actionkit.com>), Wordpress, and
Drupal. Even our strategists get hands-on with code!

\---------------

LEAD DIGITAL STRATEGIST

The Lead Strategist will serve as project manager for a number of progressive
campaigns and grassroots organizations. The ideal candidate will be able to
manage web projects from beginning to end, as well as coordinating integrated
outreach campaigns that include social, mobile, video, and paid media. The
Lead Strategist should also be knowledgeable of best practices in online
organizing and outreach for nonprofits and campaigns, and be able to advise
clients accordingly.

The individual in this role should have demonstrable experience with online
organizing and outreach, although we are willing to provide technology-
specific training to the right candidate.

\- 3-4 years project management or outreach experience

\- track record of managing projects with multiple stakeholders and demanding
timelines

\- understanding of intersction of new media, outreach, and organizing

\- excellent verbal and communication skills

\- interest or background in advocacy and/or community organizing experience

\---------------

FRONT-END DEVELOPER

Our staff has the freedom to geek out on the latest tech and implement their
vision for a variety of projects. Work with jQuery, Liquid, HTML, SASS, PHP,
MySQL, and whatever else you'd like to get your hands dirty with.

\- demonstrated mastery of CSS

\- 2 years experience with Adobe Suite or similar

\- portfolio of implemented themes, templates, or skins

\- familiarity with open source libraries such as jQuery

\- track record of troubleshooting and training

\- commitment to winning reforms that will advance the public good

Bonus points for:

\- PHP/MySQL experience

\- contributions to open source projects

\- UX expertise

\- familiarity with mobile web development

\---------------

Enjoy competitive salary and significant benefits including 100% employer-paid
healthcare, 17 paid days off your first year (27 your second year), plenty of
training opportunities, and a great working environment.

We are an affirming employer. Transgender and gender non-conforming people,
lesbians, gay men, people of color, people of faith, and people with
disabilities are strongly encouraged to apply.

\---------------

Contact autumn@richiroutreach.com for more information, or apply online
(<http://richir.theresumator.com/apply/>).

------
scosman
Toronto - MyShoebox Engineer

## Job Summary ##

MyShoebox is a recently launched startup with explosive growth. Our mission to
to unify photo collections across devices and people. You can read more about
our product in Forbes and TechCrunch (links at the bottom) or at
shoeboxapp.com

We're looking for entrepreneurial developers to help us grow. You will have an
opportunity to try multiple roles including new feature development, scaling a
startup, product design, measuring progress and more. As a small company
you'll have the opportunity to make a large impact to our business.

ABOUT US

1) With apps for Mac, PC, iOS and Android MyShoebox unifies your photo
collection in the cloud and allows you to access any photo from any device.

2) Forbes says: "MyShoebox is obviously onto something here and their numbers
prove it. Let’s just see how fast all the other players in the photo-sharing
game can catch up."

3) Founded by ex-Microsoft and ex-RIM engineers with a passion for building
innovative experiences to explore large photo collections.

4) Located in Queen Street West, downtown Toronto. We're easily accessible by
transit and in the heart of a fun and diverse neighbourhood with dozens of
amazing lunch options.

ABOUT YOU

1) You want to start your own startup some day

2) You build passion projects or contribute to open source projects

3) You believe choosing the problem is just as important as how you solve a
problem

4) You love to jump into new and ambiguous problems

5) You believe design includes everything from pixels to big-O performance

PRESS TechCrunch "After One Month MyShoebox Tops 13M Photos Stored Averaging
3,275 Per User" [http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/28/after-one-month-
myshoebox-t...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/28/after-one-month-myshoebox-
tops-13m-photos-stored-averaging-3275-per-user/)

Forbes "Move Over Flickr Photobucket and Picasaweb Here Comes MyShoebox"
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/karstenstrauss/2012/11/07/move-o...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/karstenstrauss/2012/11/07/move-
over-flickr-photobucket-and-picasaweb-here-comes-myshoebox-video/)

## Job Responsibilities ##

Startups require embracing a number of roles. Depending on your area of
interest and expertise there are opportunities in:

New feature development

\- building highly available web services

\- scaling high-throughput image and video encoding servers

\- mobile application development (iOS and Android)

\- desktop application development (Mac and Windows)

\- web development

\- computer vision (best shot detection, face detection/recognition)

Growth hacking

\- Determining where customers come from, how they engage and developing ways
to grow faster

Interaction design

\- Designing new ways to make photo collections as large as 120,000 photos
friendly, approachable and fun

## Required Skills ##

We believe strong engineering fundamentals allow you to adapt to new
languages, development environments and challenges. As a company with 5 client
platforms and multiple servers we value the ability to learn quickly over
expertise in any one technology.

Applicants should have:

\- A passion for building new things (please include links to GitHub account
and/or side projects on your resume)

\- A understanding of standard algorithms, data structures and performance

\- Respect for software maintainability and readability

\- Experience with multiple languages and frameworks. We use Java, C#,
Objective-C, Javascript and Ruby

\- Experience with data stores, multiple a plus. We use Postgresql, Redis and
Memcached

~~~
agentultra
You forgot to post an email address or URL where interested applicants can
reach you...

------
ontime
On Time Systems, Inc.

Eugene, (Possibly Portland) OR

Who we are:

We're a unique and small (25, soon growing to 50) company focusing on search
and optimization. Employees here are treated incredibly well and have a lot of
freedom to get the job done, or to create something new and useful. We hire
smart people and then trust them to get things done, which means refreshingly
little babysitting occurs. The work environment is friendly, informal and
intellectual.

What we're looking for:

\- knowledgeable C++ devs who are comfortable with algorithms and search

\- Android and iOS developers

\- Windows and C# developers

\- familiarity with Oracle DB software and SUN hardware is a plus

Our company is profitable via a long-standing contract with the USAF, and
exploratory with various startup side projects. Right now we are working on
connecting drivers and vehicles to live traffic light data for routing and
other novel applications. We tend to hire really smart people from various
backgrounds, and this method has served us pretty well.

We do cool stuff! Come check us out!

<http://www.otsys.com/employment.php>

------
reaclmbs
Lookout Mobile Security - San Francisco, CA

[https://www.lookout.com/resources/reports/state-of-mobile-
se...](https://www.lookout.com/resources/reports/state-of-mobile-
security-2012)

We're hiring in administrative, hr, ops, bizdev, product, and engineering
(Ruby/Obj-C/JavaScript/Java/C).

[https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qT79VfwO...](https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qT79VfwO&v=1&page=Apply)

